# trying to loose weight before IVF



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Hi
I'm due to start IVF next month and I just can't seem to stop putting on weight!
I don't want to do any drastic diet because I don't think that would be good for my body, and I'm trying to eat right and exercise but everytime I get on the scales my weight just seems to be creeping up! When I found out we were going to start IVF my aim was to loose 10lbs but instead I've gained 10lbs so now I have 20lbs to loose!
I could just cry, I feel so fat and ugly and what if they say I need to loose weight before they will start treatment??
In the past I have been very slim and wasn't very healthy because of it, but due to that my body image is total out of sink! I'm trying so hard to be healthy and not slip back to my old ways in order to loose weight, but it just feels hopeless nothing seems to work!
My husband always says I'm being silly and that my weights fine, but I think even he's now thinking I need to loose some!
Has anyone got any ideas??
Also is it best to eliminate alcohol completely when starting IVF? I keep on getting mixed reports and I just want to do whats best?
As you can probably tell I'm having a real low day.


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

I feel for you guys as have been there.  I have been trying to loose weight since having DD 7 years ago, as I fell pregnant with her after loosing a couple of stone.  I have mostly yoyo'd for the last couple of years.  I joined weight watchers before going to my initial consultation and also spoke to the consultant about it and she was happy for me to continue with WW.  The good thing is, is that it encourages you to eat healthy and the IVF has been really good motivation for me to loose the weight, as I feel like I have a deadline.  Plus I have lost about 1/2 stone in the last month and feel so much better - even with the bloated stomach.  
Keep motivated and join a group - I go along with friends and they have been so much support!
Good luck you 2!


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Thank you, I think sometimes I just have FAT days and yesterday was defiantly one of them.
The hospital I am going says anything under bmi of 30 is fine, which I am. My bmi is 27, but I just stress over it, I just want to be in the best position possible to give IVF chance and it just feels like I'm failing.
I've been ttc for 4 years, I did fall pregnant naturally 2 yrs ago, but unfortunatly misscarried at 11wks, and since then I have pilled on 3st! I know my problem is I comfort eat when I'm stressed.
Thanks for the advice, I'm going to have a look if there is a weight watchers group near me.


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Good Luck sweetie - but do it because you want to! But also it does help to get a bit off before getting pregnant (which is goning to happen for you), as isn't easy after!


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Thanks I thought that too. I mean don't get me wrong I just want to do whatever is best for my body to give me the best chance. Once I'm actually pregnant I couldn't careless about the weight going on.


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Good attitude - I think being pregnant is a license to eat - enjoy it as much as you can, as I found it a wonderful experience!!  Good Luck


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Thank you I think I'm just getting myself in a state cause I have an appointment in under 2 weeks and I just want everything to be perfect, almost like there assessing me on whether I would make a good mum! Silly I know, I just want it so much at this point I don't want anything to get in the way!xx


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Hi,
I'm new here so wen i read this i knew it was for me! I had an appointment last year for ivf and was told my Bmi should be below 30 and mine was 34! So og lose weight and then cum back! Now i'v been refered again dis tym my BMi is 31! I am finding it soooo hard to lose weight also the waiting list may take upto 2 years! I hav been tryin to concieve for 10 and half years! Im 28 wid pcos!! Im thinking of going private but its to expensive! Has anybody had ivf private??


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

I am paying private, as we already have a child, so can't get funding.  I'm now on the 2WW and so far have spent over £4500 for standard IVF - the drugs bump it up quite a bit, as I was on quite a high dose, due to having a low AMH.....However I produced a fab number of eggs and had my transfer yesterday.  We had 2 put in and 7 good ones frozen, so we have enough for 3 more cycles at a lot lower cost.  It's cost us £420 to have them frozen and a frozen cycle will cost about £1000........BUT you got to look at it this way......if someone said that you could pay £10K and you could have a baby....would you jump at that chance? I know you've opened another thread, so will probably copy to that too.

But good luck with the weight loss - it's so worth it.  Have you got a friend that you can go with, as it's so much better when you've got company.  Keep going!

F xxxx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

sorry forgot to say - I am being treated privately and they do have a policy about BMI and won't treat you if you don't  fit into their BMI range, but they will give you help finding a clinic which will.

Defo recommend WW - as you could get that down pretty quickly and healthily.  Think BABY!


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Thanx guys! Feels soo gud to finaly talk to sum1 who's soing thru the same thing as me! U kno a lot of people jus dnt understand!! As for diet I'm on the body for life challange which is helping so I shud lose weight hopefully! I'm thinking of going for IVf in september that's wen I'll hav the money! I still need to check which will be the best clinic for me! Any idea which is a gud place in london??Hope it goes well for u guys! Thanx a million and gud luck!! Xxx


----------



## shieas (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi, 
So, I'm starting this process on Weds (1st June) and although I started the year well with all good intentions I managed to put on more weight rather than loose. Now I'm at 26 BMI and my dr said I needed to be below 25. Even if I starve myself I doubt I can do much in 2 days. How important is the weight loss really? I feel hideously fat already and everyone talks about how much bloating you get with the drugs. I'm trying to keep calm but now I'm finding this really panicky.


----------



## shieas (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Babysparkle,

thanks for that, my Dr really put the frighteners on me about the weight but to be honest, I'm happiest when I'm cooking (and eating) "love through food" was the motto passed onto me by mom. Thanks for the advice, good luck with everything x


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Baby- You should be fine with a BMI of 26 - my clinic said you ideally need to be below 28 (ideally being the key word).  She said it was more important that you eat healthily.  

I've continued on WW while having my treatment and even on the 2WW I'm trying to be careful with what I eat.  I've had to give up power walking with my friend - my tummy has been rather tender and I feel sluggish, so that has made things a lot harder....plus the 2 bags of crisps and a curly wurly last night didn't help.  My diet has been awful this week with eating what I wanted after EC and ET - quite a bit of comfort eating.

My one bit of advice (learnt from experience) is that WHEN you do get pregnant make sure you are careful with what you eat - I spent my last trimester scoffing Malteesers and Ben & Jerry's Phish food and have spent the last 7 years trying to loose the weight.....Or if you are going to scoff and really enjoy your pregnancy, make sure you go to somewhere like WW as soon as you can after birth.  Apparantly the quicker you get it off after birth, the more likely it is to stay off.

I know lots of people get pregnant naturally while eating junk and with higher BMIs than us, but my personal experience that has made me loose a bit, is that when I was TTC DD for over a year, I lost nearly 2 stone and fell pregnant with her....however it hasn't worked again for me.

Good luck!


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

I'm doing fine babyspark thank you for checking on me.
I'm having a better week, just trying to stay healthy and only consentrate on what I can do to improve things and not to focus on the negatives.
My first appointment is next week, what happens at the first appointment? How soon after does treatment normally begin?xx


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Yes I've had all the tests already, and have just been waiting to either conceive naturally or start IVF. Looks like its going to be the later, but I'm excited to begin, although its always a bit scary beginning something that you don't really know the out come of.

What stage are you now at?


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

I hope it all goes wll for you hun, and obviously everyone else.
I think I need to stop reading about egg collection that seems to be freaking me out the most! lol
It will all be worth it in the end though.xx


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Thanks I'm sure I will, its just trying to predict the unknown.
Luckily I have some nice things for the month of June to take my mind off things, like going to see Take Take that this Friday!
If you don't mind me asking, how many tries have you had? I'm not sure how many the nhs offer in this area.
Which PCT are you with?


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

We'll be having our treatment at St Marys Hospital, Manchester. We haven't really had to wait to long for the treatment but just the whole proccess takes so long. We've been ttc for 4yrs, we did fall pregnant natural 2yrs ago but m/c at 11wks. So they then left me a while thinking it might happen again, which it didn't so then I was put on clomid for 10mths, and then I was ref for IVF back in March.


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Bless you Boomerang - hope works out for you!

Sorry jumping in here - I had sedation for my EC and I did feel a bit of rummaging about, so wasn't out completely and I think I remember being moved onto the trolley and them talking to me.  I was totally pain free - just had some pain and discomfort the next day - bit liked trapped wind, but they sent me home with some drugs.  I've had a bit of discomfort since, but they said that was expected, as the Gonal-F did mega things for me follicle-wise. Apparantly it's because when they drain the fluid from the follicles they fill back up again and stretch and that is what the pain is about...so the more follicles you have the more swelling you get.

ET - wasn't at all painful - no drugs or pain killers.  The only thing you will feel is the crank thing that they stick up there to open you up (just like you have when they do a smear test).


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Thanks Girlyhalwit (I love the name)
Its reassuring to hear all that. I actually can handle pain pretty well, its just all the waiting and unknown I'm not great with. I always feel I need to arm myself with as much info as possible and by that way I'm prepared and feel like I have some small amount of control of the situation. My DP thinks that this could be one of my downfalls and that I should just go with the flow and what will be, will be, but I'm just not made that way!
Where have you been having treatment?


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

I'm at the Wessex at Southampton - they have been lovely -all female consultants and they do the whole thing - scans, EC and ET.  Which is great as you can ask questions as you go along.  Mind you the Nurses are just as knowledgable and nice!

The name is the way I'm feeling   (total looney....cuckoo) - I also want everything to happen NOW!!!! and I think it is the lack of control and waiting that is the worse thing.  I will be doing it again if it doesn't work, so it can't be that bad!  Try to be patient - hard I know, but at least you are doing something, so you have taken control of that!


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

I'm good, I had a lovely weekend seeing take that and spending time with good friends. Tried to not think to much about my upcoming appointment but today the nerves are starting to set in!
Does anyone take evening primrose? Someone recommended it to me.


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Take that were AMAZING!!
Up until now I have just been taking folic acid. I try to eat healthy so hopefully I get plenty of vitamins that way.
What do you take?
My appointment is this Wednesday, I feel sick with nerves!
How about you?xx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Don't be nervous - think about it, as if it's a positive step on the beginning of your journey.....oh get me, sounds like some sort of hippy slogan!!!


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Haha very true though. I guess its just sort of nervous excitement! These next 2 days are going to drag!


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

First consultation for me at the IVF clinic, so it all starts now! eek!!

Good luck to us all girlies, it is going to work for all of us!!xxx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

good luck you two!!!


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Hi just to give an update, I had my appointment yesterday and well, it was a bit of a waste of time really, we got there and all it was, was that the Hospital had to assess us and then refer us on to the clinic. Why they couldn't have done that just from are notes I do not know. So basically we had to answer a bunch of questions (nothing that why hadn't already told them), and they agreed that yes we were qualified for IVF treatment! err duh!!
So we now have to wait for an appointment from the clinic, which we will receive in about 8weeks and then treatment will start in about 6 months.
Not really what we were expecting, but hey whats another 6 months if it gets us the family we so want.
So we've decided to get our holiday booked and just relax and enjoy ourselves for the next 6 months, and just focus on staying healthy, and you never know it could still just happen!


----------



## 26kathryn01 (May 18, 2011)

Hi ladies - Sorry to just butt in   I'm in the same position - once we got refereed to hosp from doctors I got told to loose 2 stone and get my BMI to 30 then they could refere us - so after a 4month struggle I eventually did it - we got refereed to CARE at Notts - I've had 2 app so far had my Pre treatments scan and DH had his sample , then we went again for my results which were fine then we got measured and weighed and had the CO test - DH got told to stop smoking ( stupid as it sounds ) we didn't think this to play a major part in our journey as he cut down drastically but it does   I also got told to loose another 6lb and make my BMI 29.

It was sooooo hard getting the 2stone off now I feel we are back to square one   I'm trying to stay positive though and DH has just made his app with our GP , so we are living in a crazy house at the minute - I'm not eating and DH is trying to stop smoking ha ha

Anyway thought I would share this with you to let you know your not alone xx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Boom, Babe and 26 - Christ what a load of miserable old bags we are  !!!  I got my period today, so apart from testing to confirm a BFN tomorrow, my first cycle was not the success that I would have so loved.  Just talking to Maria in another thread and at least I've got 7 Frosties, so hoping to do a cheaper Cycle next time.

Boom - can't believe you appoint - what a load of Bureaucratic bumholes!
Babe and 26 - poor you guys!

off now to my Mum's, as she's looking after me with DH being away and cooking DD and I Dinner - sure I'll be having a little weep there too!


----------



## 26kathryn01 (May 18, 2011)

Ah girlyhalwit - I'm so so very sorry to hear about your news - I havent persoanlly got to that stage yet so i cant say i no how ur feeling but i can imagine   very very sad. I just hope one day ( Soon) you get your positive!! xxx much love xxx


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Oh Girlyhalfwit, I'm so sorry it didn't work for you this time, as hard as it may be try to stay positive. Go to your mums, have a good cry and let her give you some TLC.

Baby sounds like your appt was stressful too, I hope it works out and you get the go ahead, but you want to be right first so that it gives you the best chance.

26kathryn welcome, I'm afraid you have joined chat at a very gloomy time, hopefully we'll all be feeling more positive soon. Well done you on loosing 2 stone thats fab.

Its all going to work for us ladies very soon, I can feel it in my waters! haha (I'm having a positive 1/2 hr!lol)
xxxxx


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Oh Girlyhalfwit sooooo sorrry, hope it goes better next tym.
this weight loss thing is sooo annoying! i got my first appointment for july 6. more pressure to lose weight! i dnt wana get der and b told to go and lose weight its already been to long. i would appreciate if sum1 could tell wat happens one ur first appointment! im at guys in london! 
hope it goes well for every1 sooner than later.

take care and gud luk to all


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Thanks guys - did my test this morning and defo BFN.  Just got to look forward now and concentrate on the next bit - probably FET, as have 7 Frosties waiting.

At least I can get back to the power-walking and get some more weight off.  Thanks for all your support!


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Oh get you!!!!!

My diet starts again in earnest Monday - I've got to get in a lovely dress next weekend for an officer's ball!


----------



## Evie6 (May 18, 2011)

Hello girls,

do you mind if another 'old bag' joins you? Ican empathise with your experiences (BFN's weight gain and really annoying waiting lists and nonsense. I had my last BFN about a month ago (I'd had IVF with donor eggs after numerous failed IVF and IUI attempts plus a m/c about 3 years ago.  I lost 1.5 stone last year in preparation for my treatment (the waiting list was long so I knew I'd have plently of time to do it), and now find myself back at the bottom of the waiting list, another £6 K worse off and 2 stone heavier. Talk about feeling fed up!!.  I was told by a nurse at the clinic that maybe I should reconsider what I really want and think carefully about my age before considering more treatment (I've just turned 44 and have been ttc for 5 years). Strange that when I was about 3 weeks younger (i.e. 3 weeks ago) she happily accepted the £6000 for my treatment.
I've decided to abandon treatment in the UK and head abroad where waiting lists are much shorter (hence I'll be re-joining WW on Monday as I need to shift this weight fast and dieting has never been a strong point of mine. 

Hope to hear some positive stories here and good luck to all you girls out there.

Be positive and stay strong

Evie6


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Yes there will be lots of men there in uniform - hence the weight loss and slinky dress which cost a whopping £160 from Coast.  Must say that it does work miracles hiding the gut - which has shrunk a bit since the BFN.  One thing that it does mean, is that I can get exceptionally drunk and show up my DH by flirting horrendously with lots of uniformed me  .  He's not an officer, but works for the MOD and currently on a course and is staying at the Officer's Mess with all the other Officers on the course.

I'm finding WW really good, apart from the last 2 weeks where I have been comfort eating, but due to the hidous bug that I had, I've lost a bit of weight even though I've been mostly eating crap.

Evie you are most welcome to join our moanings - maybe we should have a new section called "Arsey and Overweight"? with Baby's subsection for our thread "the Grumpy old ladies club".

Evie - The clinic that I go to in Southampton are really good and I know that they work with a Clinic in Alicante that they are really proud to be associated with.  Perhaps if you live in the South, it may be worth you attending one of their open evenings?  Good luck on your quest and don't give up yet!!!


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Hopefully I can join you all here.  I'm hoping to cycle at ARGC in London in August and really want to get my weight down.  I've put on and lost so much weight in the last few years but this cycle is going to be our very last attempt.  I just feel that I need my weight to be in a healthy range so that if this one does not work, at least I will not be able to 'blame' myself.  

I set myself a goal of 50lbs to get my BMI under 30.  If/When I achieve this, I will then set myself a new target.  I said to my DH the other day that I've spent the last 5 to 6 years 'trying' to lose weight and 'trying' to get pregnant!!!!!

God luck to everyone.

Dee


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi babysparkle,

Thanks for the warm welcome.  I'm joined Weight Watchers.  My weigh in is on Friday mornings.  My sister and her boyfriend are over from Ireland for the weekend, so having this one off from dieting!!!  Life has to go on!!!

Cheers,

Dee


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Friday morning is my weigh in day too, excellent day to get weighed as you get the weekend out the way


----------



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

hi Ladies

I'm also doing WW ... can I jump on?  Need the motivation - although fairly motivated I seem to stray to the biscuit and chocolate cupboard  Also hoping to have second round of ED IVF in January 
xx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Thanks Babe - perhaps you had to get removed due to Uniform lust!!!! 

I've got WW weigh-in on Wednesday - haven't done myself any favours this weekend, as just polished of a KFC after the Cinema with DH &DD - plus 2 bags of sweeties.  Also last night had a bit of alcohol - thought I would go a bit mad after BFN.  That was thrown down with a Pizza and Popcorn whilst watching Tangled.  Was too drunk to start the huge bag of Crisps, thank God! ...However I feel that I needed that after my  crappy week and has helped me cope with BFN, as had some lovely family time (even though that was mostly scoffing, drinking and Squared eyeness).
Right you lot - how many Lbs this week?  First one to a stone


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Girly that all sounds so tasty! Glad it's done you some good, I think we get so tense and uptight during tx that we need some sort of release, I too got a bit merry and indulged in some friendliness with DH , didn't really want either     but needed a change from ivf routine! 

I'm intrigued to know where my post did actually go, I even checked previous posts in case I was confused and replied in the other thread but no, vanished. 

I'd need to lose 3 pounds this week to get to a stone but after this weekend that ain't going to happen! Was forced to eat white bread which does nothing other than bloat me then make me hungry a short while later so I've been picking and munching all weekend, I have tracked it all and used 18 of my weeklies already so will try to be ultra good from now on. No eating tomorrow after the dentist so that'll help


----------



## Evie6 (May 18, 2011)

Hello girls, 'Arsey and Overweight' I like it. Thanks all for making me so welcome - this really is a fab site isn't it?. Girly - Thanks for your advice about the Alicante clinic too. I'll check them out Sounds like some of you have got your diets well on track. I'm re joining WW tomorrow and am not looking forward to the weigh in. Still, nothing ventured, nothing gained (or preferably lost!). Consequently I've stuffed myself silly all day and am now feeling rather bloated. I'm setting myself a target to lose a stone by the end of July.

I don't know when I'll be doing my next treatment (DE IVF abroad) but hope it will be sometime in the next 3 months or so. Still finalising details about which clinic but decision time will be this week

Good luck to you all with your weight loss in the meantime.

Evie6


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Babe - perhaps you could ask the Dentist to wire your jaw tomorrow - that might help the weight loss 

Evie - perhaps if you do some manic scoffing before your first weigh-in, that might make next weeks weight loss look really good  

Obviously I am only joking - wouldn't make a very good weight loss consultant would I?   Maybe I shouldn't be writing when fueled by Alcohol.  God, sound like a right Alci don't I....I assure you it's purely medicinal - my throat has been horrendously sore since that bug I had last week and finding a little drop of sherry (sorry. I know. Granny's drink) helps....honest


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Oh God - how many Propoints in a large glass of Sherry.  Gonna have to knock that on the head tomorrow, aren't I!!!


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Sherry??!!!   haha it's all coming out now, next you'll be telling us you've taken up knitting!  (not that I've anything against knitting, just sherry)!

Jaw wiring.......hadn't thought of that, good idea   I think you'd make a great ww leader, maybe you could come up with a tip of the day each day. Today's being jaw wiring, over eating and drinking!   

Evie6 good luck tomorrow, are you going to a class or doing it online? xx


----------



## Trinity- Lynn (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi 2 all!!!
Such a comfort to read,  im also losing some weight  and that i am not on me own at letting my hair down  . My inital appoint is in july! fingers xx.
Im at da rite weight...


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

Evening Ladies

Hope you dont mind me jumping in. I only joined FF last week and have been reading most nights. Just found this thread and like so many am on a diet! 
I did lose 2 .5 stone for my funded cycle in 2009 to get my BMI under 30 and then after the treatment have had time out, which then included eating what i wanted!
So now back at the begining. This time i am paying for my cycle and after reading all the reviews on here have decided on a clinic in Haugesund. The reviews are fantastic and half the price of the UK!!!! Also there they do not seem to have an issue too much on the weight thing. So for me its just the healthier i am the better i will feel.
So i have been at slimming world for 6 weeks now and have lost 13lb. Have another stone roughly to go for the 30 line! 

What i have done is contacted the clinic, and i wil set our first consultation appointment for August which will then make me stick to the diet as i have a timescale. I think deadlines help so much more, that way i wont cheat as much!!!

Nice to see such a lovely thread with so many people in the same position as me. Hate it when its all about how "big" you are. I always look around and see much bigger ladies falling pregnant naturally! 

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend

Nats


----------



## Evie6 (May 18, 2011)

Girly - I think when a drop of sherry (or a large glass of red, white or rose - I'm really not fussy!) is taken for medicinal purposes then pro-points shouldn't count!! That's my philosophy. It's Sunday night and no doubt the week ahead will bring its strains and stresses so sit back, relax and enjoy 

Babysparkle - thanks for the good luck. I'll definately need it. I'll go to class tomorrow, follow it on line during the week, then back to class for weigh in. If I don't force myself to go to class I have a tendency to be a bit complacent. I need to be shamed by the WW leader to motivate me to carry on. I almost wish I could come down with a stomach bug for a week or two just to give me a head start. I'm sure that 5 years on and off of fertility drugs have played havoc with my body and I really find it hard to shift weight these days. Oh well - last night of the munchies for me so I'm off to fix up a snack and a glass of something to wash it down.


Hi Sweetnats - I'm new on here too and it's been fab. Lots and lots of nice people to share thoughts and moans with. Well done on your weight loss and good luck with your weight loss. Having a target to aim for i.e. deadline is good. I need to lose 1.5 to 2 stone. In my head I'm a size 12 but in reality I happen to be far more comfortable wearing a size 16-18 . Still, must be positive and get it sorted.

Night night girls, and be good

Evie6


----------



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

Hee hee ... I so get the size 12 in my head but in reality 16 ...   x


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Evie - you need to come to dorset to snog me - my hideous throat infection has worked wonders for the diet, but the Sherry drinking has also gone up as a consequence.

Babe - not quite taken up knitting yet, but perhaps I could get one of those Electric toe warmers that look like 2 hideous tartan slippers glued together?

Me a WW consultant......Dust anybody, Dust?

Welcome Sweetnats!

Off to get my Purple rinse this morning- Ta ra


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Gosh girls I've not been on for a few days and look at all I've missed.....Men in uniforms, jaw wiring, new members and sherry!! haha Although Girly I'm with you on the sherry, its one of my guilty little pleasures (and secrets!lol).

Welcome to the newbies. 

I too have come down with this awful sore throat and nasty summer cold!   and I have to say its doing wonders for the diet, I have no appetite and I can't taste a thing.

Also now that we know that IVF is not going to be happening for 6mths I want to really try hard to get focused. Were going to get a holiday booked so thats my new target, I need to bikini ready! lol

I'm actually feeling really positive about everything this week, I know we can't do anything for 6mths so I just feel like we can take a break from all the anxiety and just enjoy the next 6months.

I hope everyone else is well and you all had a good weekend!xxxx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Haha the things we're doing to lose weight! My lunch is a drink after the dentist   still numb! 
Where are you thinking of going on holiday? We might go away in august depending on what happens tx wise.
Well done on your positivity   enjoy your time before tx starts xx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

if it's painful - have you tried gargling with Sherry?


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

What did you having done at the dentist? I' a dental Practice manager.

Not sure where we are going to go on holiday, I don't really care as long as its hot, and relaxing. Maybe Mexico, we've been there a few times and really love it. I'm just really looking forward to going away and spending some quality time with dh and no distractions.

Where are you thinking of going?

Good sugestion on the gargling Girly! heehee


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

I love Mexico, have been 3 times now.  Would love to go back to Florida again this year, but alas, all the pennies have been spent on a New Bathroom, the IVF and a huge bottle of Sherry (LOL)!!!


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Stop with the sherry talk you dirty ladies!! YUK!! 

Boom, I had root canal.......never really had anything done to my teeth before, check ups are usually quick and I get told what lovely teeth I have so I was a bit of a wimp about the treatment   I'll survive though, could have been worse.

Mexico sounds like heaven right now! We're thinking of Portugal, Italy or Greece. We're limited flying from Glasgow unless we go to London but that just adds travel time. So many more holiday choices when I lived down south! We went to see my Dad in April, he's in Doha, think it'll be too hot to visit in August but it is a possibility.

We're thinking about a new bathroom too but I'd rather use the money saved up on ivf in case nhs tx doesn't work. Nothing wrong with old bathroom just not to our liking and not very well laid out, it's a very long skinny bathroom with glass brick walls either side of the shower tray dominating the room!

Anyway happy holiday hunting


----------



## Evie6 (May 18, 2011)

AAAAARGHHH What a disaster!! I had every good intention of joining WW tonight, I really did!!. The trouble is this - I had a massive binge over the weekend (and over the last few months too if I'm honest) , hopped onto the scales this morning and was heavier than I thought. This was after going about my morning business, no clothes on etc ( I even took my watch off to see if it made any difference - it didn't). So, the plan is to diet like mad (definately dust and then more dust) this week and then join next week.

Girly - I've never tried gargling with sherry but I found a drop of Baileys worked a treat when I had my tonsils out a few years ago. Drinking wine hurt too much!! I think I'm the only person in history who put weight on having the bggrs out. Dorset os too far for a snog I'm afraid, but I'm glad to hear you're making progress with your diet.


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Evie6 poor you   use this week to plan meals and get your head in gear for joining next week. I try to do my food shopping on a friday after I've been to class so I'm all organised for the week ahead and I take a small blue coolbag to work with all my goodies in it for the day so I'm not tempted by anything else. 
I am a scale fanatic even though they tell you not to weigh yourself at home, and I had a trauma this morning as the battery warning came on! I don't like surprises so I always weigh myself before class so I know what to expect, well I weigh myself every morning as well but.............  The battery looks a very small expensive one but no doubt I'll replace it


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Evie, My advice would be to start a diet group when you at your heaviest that way the following week when you diet you will lose so much more. 
I found that when i joined SW i was at my heaviest and was happy (even considered putting some bricks in my pockets!!) that way when you start the diet the body has a massive shock and you lose the most on your first week, due to the change in eating pattetns.

I have been going for about 6 weeks now and have lost 12 lb. Also went to my first ZUmba class tonight OMG... that was a laugh but can feel my legs shaking now, plus i was as red as a tomato and sweating like mad, but like they say no pain no gain!!!

I too am a scale fanatic although my scales are so random i can weigh one thing,, go upstairs come down and weigh something else!!


Just had a milky way.. mmm chocolate!!!


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Think there may be Phantom bricks in my pocket this week....I've been so naughty!  I did have a nice weekend with DH though and was lovely to spend some quality time after BFN, so I suppose I've got an excuse.  I've still got that dress to get into on Friday night though.....Why oh why did I scoff that huge bag of crisps and eat that Crumble last night?......and if I don't get any more off I'll be harpooned on Bournemouth beach this Summer (that's if it doesn't stop piddling down!!!!)  
12lbs - get you!!!
Mmmmm Baileys


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Girly -When i am at diet club, and get asked if i have had a good or bad week, i usually say i have had a great week. This means that i had an Indian and a bottle of wine.  
I like to have the attitude that its all about choice. If i want to have an indian or something naughty then that is my CHoice. But that week i CHOOSE not to loose weight. But i dont feel guilty about it. The worst thing is when you have a really good week of eating only stuff you should and then you gain a lb.. that can be disheatening

Well its happy clapping tomorrow (weigh in day) so hopefully i have lost a lb this week. I went to Zumba and i havent been that naughty!


----------



## Evie6 (May 18, 2011)

Hi girls,

I'm feeling cross with myself for not joining on Monday so have been fairly good (not counting the 2 glasses of wine I had last night) as I felt a bit guilty. I'd find it so much easier if the weather was hotter. I never feel as hungry then, and I'm also more aware that I can't hide under loose clothes so tend to make more effort. 
Sweetnats - I love your philosophy about choice . I also understand the happy clapping stuff (I did SW a few years ago but couldn't stick to it because the meetings were always at tea time and I'd get too hungry at the meetings). We were clapped if we put on 1 lb, because on a positive note it could have been 2 lb!! Bonkers!! Good luch with your weigh in.
Girly - take my advice and stay off the Baileys at least until Friday is over. It's lovely stuff but OMG it plays havoc with weight loss. I think I've got the same problem with those wretched bricks!! They get everywhere don't they!!
Babysparkle - I took your advice, took loads of WW snacks and crisps into work to munch on today and have been a good girl. I wish my class was on a Friday. At least you can be naughty over the weekend and you've still got time to sort yourself out by the next weigh in. 

I'm just about to complete my details for DE IVF at ProcreaTec and they want to know my weight. Hmmmmm - I want to put down my intended weight for August but not sure if it's a bit optimistic (14 lbs weight loss??). At least it would give me a specific target to aim for. What do you think?

Cheers

Evie  x


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Sweetnats, what a healthy way of thinking you have, are you doing SW if you've lots of happy clapping?    I used to hate that part of it, the embarrassment of having to speak about your week and the shame when they said how much you'd put on! That's why I thought I'd give WW a go, couldn't face joining SW for about the 5th time    Good luck with weigh in and let us know how you do.

Evie6, don't be too hard on yourself, we've all got so much going on that joining a slimming class is probably the last thing you feel like doing. I found the WW snacks so handy as they're already pointed and you don't really have to think about it too much. I bought the calculator from class and it was great for working out points and for tracking what I'd eaten points wise. I quite liked the fact you didn't have to write everything down, stopped me obsessing! However I've just got an iphone and now use the app to track so the poor calculator has been forgotten about! Now.......you've got 2 months until August, I think 14 lbs is a very good target, easily doable but not over ambitious, you don't want to stress about not losing what you've set out to. Good luck with your form filling.

Girly, you need some pocketless clothes so those bloomin bricks can't hop in   When's your weigh day? I do like a friday morning weigh in but it seems to take forever to come round each week! 

I've been a little bit picky/nibbly this week but I have pointed it all and still have weekly points left but feel really bloated and don't feel like I'll have lost. Better be ultra good tomorrow! 

Boomarang, have you booked your jollies yet?

Happy healthy eating ladies (yes Girly, you as well)!!


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Well your all making me feel so guilty with all WW and SW classes, I have tried to be good this week but what with having this stinking cold still I have tended to succumb to comfort food and no exercise. Although I am doing a 10k charity run this weekend, so I am trying to rest up and get myself better for that.
No holiday booked as yet, DH has been looking every night, but he's just so picky and wants everything to be perfect, whereas I just want to get something booked already! Last night he found a really nice Caribbean cruise, but with drinks and tips on top it looks like it would work out too expensive! I did say I could not drink, as I'm trying to stay off the booze now, but on holiday thats probably not very realistic!
OK well I have a day filled with house cleaning to get on with, wish me luck!xxxxx


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

Boomerang - Wish i was booking a holiday. I was going to but have decided to have another tx. If i can recommend anywhere (although not very exotic) We went to Lanzarote at the begining of this year to a place called the Rubicon Palace in Playa Blanca. We paid for the upgrade, and it was amazing. The food was gorgeous and the little exclusive areas were really nice. Its not the caribbean but not as expensive either.

Sparkle - i think it depends on the group you are at with SW, the first one i belonged too was very much like that, but the one i am at now is really great,. No one minds you putting on a lb as we all know it can be hard with food deprivation.  The group is a lively funny group, although i dont stay as i know the diet and would rather be at home!

I have started a thing at work called the 10k challenge. What i set up was we handed out pedometers to all that wanted to join in. and then i set everyone a target. They say that the average person walks 4 - 5k steps a day. The recommended amount for a healthy balance is 10k a day. So we set us a nice low target of 10k a week, Then we up it by 2k a week. I say to the ladies, keep your pedometer on all week Then on sunday see how far you are off your target. Then on Sunday you just go for a nice walk until you have reached this!
It really makes you more aware of walking, When we go to the supermarket we park further away, i walk to the local shops instead of walking. In fact i have had to up my target as i now find i am doing about 13k a day!!! And its walking, everyone can do that!!
Evie - Once you join you will lose the weight, if i set myself a lb a week, as then i can achieve this, i also think if i stay the same, at least i havent gone up!!! We all fall off , the best advice our group gives is that if you have a bad week. Still go and get weighed. Because if you dont and you have an extra good week the week after you will not know how well you done as you wont have known what you did the week before. So weight in even if you put on weight. It makes you more determined the ext weel andyou will have a great loss the next week


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

OOps pc had a melt down, that was meant to say
"It makes you more determined the next week andyou will have a great loss the next week"

One christmas i put on 5lb and then lost 6lb the following week. and was worth every lb!!

Good luck everyone


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

I lost 1.5 lbs yesterday and got my Silver 7 - but have just spent the morning at the new Costa in the village - with a bucket full of Hot Choc and a cake!! 
Boom - I'm afraid I'm with the others, I need to go to a class to be embarrassed into loosing weight and I also go if I've put on weight, so I make sure I loose it for the next week.  Defo going to put some on this week, as the Alcohol and food I intend to consume at the Ball will be hideous


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Well done girlyhalfwit!!  Were you celebrating your silver 7 at costa??!!! I did consume a fairy cake at a friends house this morning but that's my only badness, so far.....!!
How's the dress looking for the ball? Bet you're looking forward to a good knees up  
Sweetnats, well done on all your walking, good for you! I don't do enough and should really get out more. Lucky you having a fun sw class, never ever found one here. But the ww one is great that i go to now so I'm happy!


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

The dress is stretchy - thank god!
I think I've just given up this week, as know that I'm going to be mega bad this week.  Funny though, as didn't really enjoy the cake and I struggled to drink my Choc (made me feel a bit yuk, as got a grotty throat)- that's Karma for you!


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello Ladies

Hope we are all well, I went to happy clapping today and done was a lot better then i expected. Lost 4lb so go my 1 stone sticker!!

But although that was great i have had a pants day. I have had my dog for 12 years now. But when my dad died i left him with my mum. So he has been a substitute for her. He is her life. But this morning she called me as he had collapsed. We took him to the vets and he is still there on a drip. They are going to feed him antibiotics and see how he is in the morning. Mum is in a bad way, Saying she cant live with out him and that he is the only reason she gets up in the morning. 
Not a nice time and for that reason i went for fish and chips! but Zumba will burn that off this week.

Well done Girly on the 1.5lb and glad the dress is fitting! i have bought loads of maxi dresses lately that are all heavy stretchy material. Always feels a lot better for me.

Good luck everyone with their weigh in tomorrow x


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Woohoo - well done on the Stone!!!

I'm sure the Fish and Chips were well deserved after your crappy day.  Hope Doggy and Mummy feel better soon X


----------



## Evie6 (May 18, 2011)

Sweetnats - so sorry you're not having a good day. At least you know your dog is in the best place and will hopefully be ok. I'll have my fingers crossed for you.  Well done on the stone by the way!! That's excellent news, and the fish and chips are very well deserved.

Girly - Have a fantastic night out (tomorrow?) -  let your hair down and make the most of the stretchy fabric. Back on track on Monday as they say.

Sparkle - fairy cakes are very very small, more of a crumb really, so it doesn't really count! 

I'm def signing up on Monday and am feeling more positive and motivated about it all.


----------



## ilovemycobs (Jun 16, 2011)

hello ladiies, i am too trying to lose weight before i start my ivf, i went for my consultation at herts & essex and have been told as soon as i lose 8lb i can start my ivf, my bmi needs to be no more than 35 as i'm going private. i'm thinking lipotrim or cambridge diet for 2 weeks will shift at least a stoneso i'm going to do that as from tomorrow and hope and pray lol. I'm going through my ivf alone and partner left me when he found out i was infertile after we suffered one ectopic at 6 weeks and 3 days i had an op to remove the tube and live ectopic then found out my other tube was blocked, within 2 weeks after i was kicked to the curb anyway us ladies are strong so i'm now on my mission to get this weight off before i can go to my treatment information appointment, the blood tests etc have all been done, just need this 8lb gone now asap lol x


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi ilovemycobs, 

I'm so sorry to hear about your situation   I know from experience having an ectopic is distressing enough and I cannot imagine then having your partner leave   
I know it's nowhere near the same but you will get loads of support from this website and all of us are here anytime.
I'm chatting on another thread where someone is doing lipotrim and they've more or less lost 1 pound a day since starting so it definitely works. I'm another ww gal, but if you need it off quick......!  xx

Sweetnats, your poor doggy   and especially your mum, that's so sad and I really hope he gets better soon xx

Evie6, a crumb, I like that philosophy   and I even picked the smallest one! Used my sore tooth as an excuse for not eating much, then went home and gobbled my ww snacks! Good luck for monday xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Michelle1799 (May 16, 2011)

Morning guys, 

Wonder if I can join your chat, I start treatment in Aug & would like 2 lose 7lbs. Struggling 2get 2 the gym as regular as I want to gonna try more by starting this morning. I'm working full time & doing a degree at the same time (hard work) had an exam y.day and have ate rubbish all wk even after the exam I had few drinks & fish & chips on way home. Feel rubbish 2day so need go gym & clear my head ready to start next bit work for Uni. Worried about starting treatment in Aug & Uni finishes with a final report in Sept. Is difficult to concentrate when just want my baba.......  

Thanx for listening, now off to the gym.


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Michelle1799,

welcome   Hope you made it to the gym this morning   Sounds like you're a very busy lady, do you find it takes you mind off upcoming treatment? I find ww does that a little bit, gives me something else to obsess about   

I managed to lose 2 pounds today   that's 13 in total   will definitely aim for the stone next week! Dh is getting me a present wehn I've lost a stone   

No cake for me in the cafe later!


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Good afternoon everybody!
Just wanted to thank sweetnats for the brilliant idea with the stepometer, I have mine on today and I'm already up to 3.5k; unfortunately my job requires me to be sat at a disk most of the day, but I made an effort to park further away, and I went out at lunch for a walk. DH and I are going to go for a walk before dinner so that I can get to 10k.
I had sushi for lunch, so so far today I've been good.
Hope everyones had a good week.
xxxx


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Oh and I forgot to say welcome newbies the more the merrier! 
I've got to say when I started this post I felt really alone with these feelings and very down, and having you all here has made me feel so much more positive. Thanks everyone.xxxx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello lovelies,

Hate to admit it but I skipped my WW class today. My sister and her boyfriend were over from Ireland since last Saturday and we had a VERY boozy and foody 5 days. I just thought there was no point in me going. My DH was laughing as I send a text to my leader with a very complicated excuse as to why I was not going and DH said he though it was funny that I was lying to someone that I *pay* for a service!!!!   

Back on the wagon now with a vengeance and will go for my weight in again this day week. I have about 8 weeks left to treatment, (but one week's holiday in Ibiza to account for).

Hope everyone has some lovely (non foody and non boozy) planned for the weekend.

Dee


----------



## Michelle1799 (May 16, 2011)

Afternoon Guys, 

Hope you all had an ok day today and been keeping to the healthy eating………..

Babysparkle – Well done for your weight loss so far, nearly one stone woop woop and a gift from DH excellent  
I had a good morning at the gym thanks, just what I needed to clear my head. Yep the course definitely keeps me busy not that I’m complaining as it does keep my mind off my treatment date so hopefully it will come quicker  
I done WW a few years ago and lost 2 stone have managed to keep it off up until recently when this course has taken over my life stopping me from concentrating on what I’m eating and getting to the gym – that’s my excuse anyway nothing to do with the chocolate, take aways and savoury snacks   I enjoyed WW and still have my books from before which I know has changed but it is still something for me to refer back to and hopefully one day the cook book will come back out too  

Boomerang – Well done to you for getting moving with the stepometer, is that the one from WW which also counts up extra points meaning that you can have a few extra snacks through the day??

Dee – Fun is much needed especially when you have a special occasion with your family visiting so fair do’s to you for missing your class today I’m sure you will make up for it this week  

speak soon and hope uz have a great weekend

M x


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello ladies

Hope you all had a good day. 
Welcome Michelle, Well done on going to the Gym, i must admit i am not a gym person. Seems like to much hard work for me. I feel that its a chore. Thats why i am glad i have found the Zumba which is such a laugh doesnt seem like work!

Well done boomerang on the walking. I have loved it. If by the end of the week i am off my target i then set myself a distance to walk. I find that if i take the dog out, i dont walk that far. as i think after 30 minutes thats enough. So what i do is set myself a destination. Say to my mums house which is  5 miles round walk. I then have to walk that, So try and give youself somewhere with an end rather then just walking!. and thank you so much for starting the thread, Its great to have the support and advice of others!

Dee, although you had a bad week i would always advise that you try and go to weigh in, They will never tell you off just ask if you know why, which you do. When i have a weight gain, i say,... yeah i may have put on 2lb (sometimes 4!!) but the indian and bottles of wine were worth it! The thing is if you dont go one week, and next week you lose 2lb. You will not know if thats a true reading. You could have lost 6lb that week, where you had put on some the week before. You then dont know how well you have done the following week! 

Anyeon i have forgot... apologies. But hope everyone has a great weekend. I am trying to be good but after my tired night i need something sweet!!!


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Evening everyone, hope we're all well  

Girlyhalfwit, how was it We need details!!! 

Dee, you made me laugh! But I can sympathise, nobody wants to go and get told they've put on weight do they?! Hope you had a great time with your family.

Boomarang, glad you're feeling more positive, well done on all your walking   Wish it would stop raining here so I could be tempted into going out for a long walk. No fun in the rain!

Sweetnats, how's your dog doing? Hope he's getting better.

Hope everyone else is ok, I've just seen the time and am running late, oops!xxx


----------



## Evie6 (May 18, 2011)

Hello girls

Hope you're out doing something more exciting than me - although I'm quite excited at the prospect of having some slimming world chips which are almost ready - it's s shame they're not free on WW.

Hi Michelle - well done for going to the gym. I re-joined mine about 6 months ago and have been there twice so it's worked out about £60 per session. Not a good investment at all!! I'm aiming for treatment in August too, and hope to shed 14 lbs - yikes!!

Dee - I totally empathise with you skipping the dreaded weigh in (I managed to skip the dreaded joining up last week but am determined to do it this Monday) - it sound like you had a very good excuse to me  Good luck.


Zumba? Now then Sweetnats - do you need good coordination and am I likely to look like a total muppet doing it?? It seems to be all the rage these days but I don't know anyone who does it. 

Hi ilovemycobs - gosh you've had a tough time - you're a brave girl and your ex sounds heartless to say the least. Very well done to you for carrying on with your quest and very best of luck with everything. 

Sweetnats and babysparkle - hope you've had a relaxing wkend

And finally - girly - like babysparkle said - how was it?? We really are dying to know  

Chips smell like they must be done now so I'm off!!

xx


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello ladies

Just a quick one. So not a lot of time for personals i will pop back tomorrow and see how everyone is,

Evie, You dont need any coordination for Zumba, to be honest not many people there can do the dances exactly,. I certainly couldnt. But we spent an hour trying. And boy do you sweat it out!!
The room is so packed that no one pays any attention to what you are doing. I am going on my own this week as a lot of ladies there were on there own. I would recommend everyone try it just once and see how you like it.

I am going to try two sessions this week.!!

Have a fab weekend everyone. will pop back for personals tomorrow!!


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Hi girls
I hope you all had a good weekend!
I did my 10k race for life run yesterday and finished at 1hr 20Min's which was a PB for me so I am really quite chuffed with myself, and feel very motivated to keep going. Although I'm so sore this morning, the thoughts of even walking is a struggle! lol
It was also my 7yr wedding anniversary yesterday, so I've had a great weekend.
Busy week ahead but I'm going to try to keep the good work up.
xxxx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Happy Aniversary Boom and well done with the 10K

Weekend was lovely thanks Baby! Got to bed about 3am, after watching DH eat a full English!  Must say, was a pretty good do - spent quite a long time in the Cheese and Biscuit room and also the Truffle and Liquor room....MMmmm.  No sherry though, but a very large glass of Port... then Baileys...then Cointreau.  Felt very posh in my dress, but need to get some calories off this week though.

Off for review tomorrow, so will hopefully find out more about my Frosties.  Happy dieting ladies!


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Boomarang  

Girly, that sounds like a great party. Different rooms for different foods and drinks? I'd have been in trying them all out!   Glad you had a good time. Good luck with your review. Will you find out when you can use your frosties and how they're doing?

How's everyone else doing?xx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Let's hope so - will let you know tomorrow!


----------



## Evie6 (May 18, 2011)

Hello all,

hope you've had a good weekend. 

Boomerang - congratulations on completing the 10K . You must have used up lots of calories so hope you treated yourself for your anniversary celebrations too.

Girly - your party sound unbelievable - what a great idea having different food rooms. Hope you've had some good news about your frosties.

Sweetnats - thanks for the tips on Zumba. I'll have a look around for some local classes.

Babysparkle - I signed up to WW yesterday and stocked up on their snacks - I've been a good girl so far, and after getting weighed am feeling very determined to shift some weight before the summer / treatment - which ever comes first.

Hi to everyone else - hope you've all been good.

Evie
xx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Evie6, well done on joining ww   the first time you go is usually the worst. I found some great crisps in Morrisons that are only 2 pro points a bag, called velvet crunch and there's a sweet chilli flavour and cheese and onion. Get lots more than ww crisps and they're v nice   I still buy ww crisps but not the crinkle ones as you only get about 5 crisps   !! Hope you find it ok, shout if you need any advice (not sure I'm the model ww follower this week though)!xx


----------



## Michelle1799 (May 16, 2011)

Hey guys how u all doing?

I was not to bad over the weekend although did have a mars bar oh and a few drinks. Trying to stay good the rest of the week fingers X'd   hope uz are doing well.

M x


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

I've got weigh-in today - have been mega bad - I'm expecting a couple of pounds on....arrrrggghhhh!

Oh god, don't talk to me about Mars Bars - they were on offer in Morrison's this morning - had to be dragged past them by my friend.

Baby I must try those Velvet crunch, as I NEED crisps and always want best gramms/taste ratio.  Don't rate the WW ones much - pretty tasteless.

Evie - Well done for signing up!!  All go on the Frosties next month.  Got my trial cycle when get my next AF and then we can defrost 2 at a time, so if they defrost well, we've got enough for 3 frozen cycles at £1200 a shot, rather than the £5 we spent on IVF.  Apparantly they defrost really quickly, so they can just get out 2 and see if they survive, if not they can get out the next 2, so we don't have to defrost the whole lot.  I've got at least 3 good ones and 4 fair ones....Fingers crossed!

ARE YOU ALL BEING GOOD?


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Girly, where did you get ivf for £5??!!!  seriously though I wish you good lick with your frosties. Lick? Luck even silly phone.
Velvet crunch are good, 20g bag and the crisps are big and take a lot of eating, almost look like curly rice cakes but not texture wise. Sweet chilli sort of remind me of prawn crackers  
Hope everyone else is getting on ok.
Good luck with weigh in xx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Cheap at half the price!! Ha ha!  I wish  
Put 1.5 lbs on - that'll teach me to go to Pizza Hut for "eat as much as your lardy **** can fit in".  Think they had to get Norris MacWerter in to double check I'd not broken the world record for Pizza eating!!!  Also serves my right for staying too long in the room of cheese and room of chocs!!!!


----------



## Whirl (May 22, 2011)

Hi

I was wondering if I can join this thread too?  I have my second appointment at the fertility clinic at the end of July, so should be told what treatment we need then (at the moment its looking like we need icsi).  My BMI is 30 at the moment, so trying to lose 7lb to make it 28-29 before the appointment.  I have done ww and sw before, but although I've lost weight on them previously I've struggled recently, mainly because before we knew we had a problem ttc I would eat throughout the 2ww in the hope I was actually pregnant!  Anyway, have resorted to paying a personal trainer who did 2 initial sessions with me and now have weekly phone support, in which I have to powerwalk 3x per week and she looks at what I'm eating.  Its very hard to keep going at times though, particularly at the weekend when I want to treat myself.

Thanks

Whirl


----------



## Evie6 (May 18, 2011)

Only one day on WW and I've lost 0.5 lb     I know I shouldn't be so daft but I felt hungry today - hungry means you're not eating as much - means you must have lost some weight surely.   Only joking. I've been a good girl so far.

Baby - thanks for the Morrisons crisp tip - I'm a real savoury fan so will def check them out. There's nothing worse that a small bag or crisps and I always end up feeling diddled!

Girly - 1.5 lb isn't so bad after all the foodie rooms you had to go through last week. Back to the grindstone now though. I think you must have wafted your sore throat over this way as I have a corker of one now - the worse part is I can't risk having a soothing glass of Baileys. Does anyone know how many points there are in Strepsils and Fisherman's Friends as I've been scoffing these like mad? Come to think of it, I seem to have had a cold / sore throat / chest infection on and off for the last few months (well, since my last treatment really) which I'm putting down to the effects of the steroids I was on at the time. Talking of steroids (and other IVF medication) I seem to put weigh on so much faster when I'm on them!!  God it's so bloody unfair sometimes!!

Sweetnats - I haven't plucked up the courage / will power / etc etc to start Zumba yet. One step at a time as they say.
Hi Michelle and Whirl - hope you're both behaving yourselves and are ok. I'm sure a treat now and then is within the rules  and if not, then breaking the odd rule now and again is good for the soul!

Bye for now

Evie 
xx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Whirl, your plan sounds scarier than ww or sw! You actually have to show someone what you've eaten?! Now that would make me choose the healthy choice everytime   Well done though, that's great you're combining exercise with it as well. 

Well done Evie6   I feel hungry every day   I swear it's these drugs, the scales are not going to be friendly to me on friday  
I think I heard my ww lady saying to someone you don't have to point medicine ie throat sweets, but I may be wrong so feel free to correct me anyone   You could use your weeklies for a glass or 2 of baileys   I have used mine on utter crap this week and only have 12 left which is most unlike me! 

Girly, 1.5 is great especially as you had an amazing time in all those food rooms   and it'd be rude not to eat as much as you could at pizza hut, those are the rules after all!

How's everyone else?xx


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Hi everyone
You all doing so well at the moment. I just seem to be really bad at the moment, I start each day well and I'm pretty good till I get home, but then I have dinner.........and then I want something sweet..................and then I want something savory! so by the time I get to bed, I'm too full and full of regret! It seems that every night I go to sleep thinking tomorrow I will start!!
So today I start AGAIN! I'm off out for a run, so hopefully that will start me off well, and then I'm going to be good. Were looking at booking the holiday this week and will be going in September, and at this moment the thought of getting in a swim suit, fills me with dread!
Ok moan over.xxxx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

I think the key is to "Track Track Track".  If I don't keep my food diary - then it all goes completely to pot!
I found a brilliant incentive to dieting.......I tried on some skimpies in Debenhams today, (DH is coming home this weekend) and god do those mirrors do you NO favours!!!!!!  . Think I'm going to work extra hard this week to get rid of my tummy!!
Evie - I think it's only fair that you don't point sore throat stuff - it's not like you're enjoying them...or are you?
Well done Girlies - Keep it up


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello ladies,

I've got my weigh-in in the morning.  Hoping for 1-2lbs.  Been good this week.  Hope everyone is well.

Dee


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

I just nearly fell off the Wii Fit Board - DD was playing on it and so decided to go on and weigh myself - got told off for not being on for 318 days...oooooppsss, but my BMI was 24 and I'd lost 9lbs since last time -wooo hooo!!!! 
Good luck tomorrow Irish!


----------



## Whirl (May 22, 2011)

Hi

Thanks for the welcome messages.  It is scary having to talk to someone each week .about what I'm eating but more personal as she can tweak my diet a little bit rather than having to change it completely.

Evie, this is a silly question but I'm not likely to start treatment until Aug / Sep, so what are the drugs like?  Does everyone have to take steroids or is it only some?  I think I may need a higher doseage of the drugs as I have a low amh but not sure at this point.  Do all the drugs make you put on weight?

Girlyhalfwit, thats fantastic news about the bmi well done!

Thanks

Whirl


----------



## Michelle1799 (May 16, 2011)

Hi guys, 

I feel rubbish as well really want 2 go 2 the gym but have no time I have just finished exam last week & now trying 2 do another essay which is driving me insane. Girlyhalfwit u r right, when I was at ww I always tracked my food & it helped wonders think I'm gonna have 2 start again starting from tomorrow. 

On a lighter note going to see kings of Leon on Sunday.....can't wait  

M x


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Boomarang, I'm having a week like that too. Usuallt have at least 35 weekly ww points left at this time in the week, today I have 12!!  You are doing so well going out running, well done  

Irish Dee, I'm tomorrow as well.......good luck! Hope you get the loss you're after  

Whirl, I'm not taking steroids and am currently stimming on quite a high dose (probably because I'm fat!)       Everyone has their drugs decided with their history etc in mind, lots will depend what protocol you're on as well. Hope that helps  

Michelle1799, you sound so busy   enjoy your night out seeing Kings of Leon  

Girly, girly, girly........hooray!!! That's excellent news, I'd love my wii to say that!! I love the telling off it gives you   Enjoy your skimpies  

I've got the hospital tomorrow for a scan and blood test at 8.30am yawn! Then ww at 10am and I can just feel that it'll be a gain   In answer to your other question Whirl, yes the drugs do seems to make you put on weight as all the juicy follicles fill with fluid and grow bigger     See if my cysts have been growing instead   

Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## Evie6 (May 18, 2011)

Hi girls,

I hope you're all well. 
Girly, you're wii sound the business  . Just imagine getting told off by a fancy computer!! And you're right too - tracking is the only thing that works for me. Propoints are so much kinder than the old points I've noticed too. I really like the idea of fruit being free. I used to hate wasting points on fruit when I could spend them on a glass of wine! Now I can have both . I wish I had a bmi of 24  No more throat sweets for me I'm on antibiotics now which I assume are point free.

Michelle - good luck with your essay writing - maybe all that mental hard work will drive your metabolic rate up so you can burn off more calories.

Baby - good luck with everything at the hospital (and WW) tomorrow. You too Irish 

Hi Whirl

I've always been put on steroids when I've had IVF. I also had a high dose due to low amh. I don't think everyone has to take them, and to be honest the uk clinic where I had my treatment were not very consistent with their advice. Sometimes they advised I took them, then if I saw a different nurse, no mention was made of them. In the end I made sure I asked for them since although other than making me put on weight, they wouldn't hurt my chances of getting a BFP. I know it'll sound like an excuse, but they made me feel a more hungry than usual. 
My last IVF attempt was with DE and so I didn't have to go through lots and lots of injections but I was put on oestrogen tablets ( same as the ones used for HRT) and they made me feel really bloated. I also seemed to develop cankles!! Once I stopped taking the meds (after a bfn) everything except my weight gain went back to normal. So here I am, back on WW and whinging about my weight and getting through each day with the help of the   and   people on this site. 

Night all

Evie
xx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

You guys brighten my day! 

Good luck this morning Baby  

Michelle enjoy the "Kings" - I'm off top see Take That next Thursday.

Whirl - I have a low AMH and they just gave me a high dose of Gonal-F which is a stimming drug (me thinks) - it worked wonders - I produced 17 eggs, which they said was as good as, if not better than some one half my age. 

Evie - hope the cankles are better.

You girls be careful with the exercise, as your not supposed to be doing it when you are stimming (Motherly voice).... 

Have a good day!


----------



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I did post a while ago and said that I would like to join!  Here I am ... do you mind if I jump on??

How are you all this morning?  Had my weigh in Wednesday, stagnating on 12.35 stone ... 

Planning on IVF transfer in late December so trying to get my **** into shape before then, also just because I love feeling healthy and as a result happy by being a bit lighter 

Enjoy your day

xx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Good vibrations, welcome   Wide variety of different diet plans being followed on here, are you following a plan? 

Well, good news first. The scan this morning showed 11 measurable follicles and a few at 14mm which may grow in the next couple of days (apparently they grow 2mm a day) , so EC will be either mon or tue    I've been in denial about it up until now as I was expecting something else to go wrong after my shaky start but apparently I've stimmed very well! Now for the bad news, I put on 3.5 pounds at WW     It's all follies!!! I have tracked every single thing that passed my lips even the really naughty things and I had 7 weeklies left so I am putting it down to the drugs  

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Baby - I had the same as you and got really pee'd off with WW just before EC.  I was doing everything right and being really careful - my friends were loosing between 2 & 4 lbs a week and I was hardly loosing a thing.  Plus I was the same as you and a little "bunged up".  It'll be those melon like Ovaries you've got going on.  Keep on it and hopefully you'll be forced to give it up in a week or 2, as you'll be preggers!!!!!! 
Welcome GV - that's plenty of time to get your little botty in gear.


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Haha I wish Girly! Fingers crossed   Bunged up no more, why does that happen AFTER weigh in?? I read somewhere that ovaries are the size of walnuts? How on earth do they fit all these follies and cysts inside?!! Must stretch to melon size indeed


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Sorry about your gain baby but great news that you can go ahead with EC. I wish you all the luck in the world. Sod the gain, just be happy with your excellent news!
xxx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello lovelies,

Down 1.5lbs so very happy with that.  Must try to get more excerise in this week as off on hols to Ibiza on 6th July and all the skinnies will be out in their thongs!!!!!!!!!!!

Dee


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks Boomarang, 

I have adopted that train of thought   the weight can take a back seat for now!

Well done Irish Dee


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Holiday booked, 11 weeks and were off to Mexico for some R&R. Diet, and exercise is on, no excuses!! Very excited just what the doctor ordered before our IVF journey begins.

Well done Irish Dee!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.xxx


----------



## Whirl (May 22, 2011)

This is a great forum it really brightens up my day reading it!    Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend.

Boomerang when are you starting your IVF?  We have our appointment at the end of July to tell us what treatment we need, and then the next apointment should be the start so we might be starting around the same time.  Mexico sounds great.

Girlyhalfwit, babysparkle and Evie6 thanks for telling me about the drugs you are on.  I think that I will be on long protocol as apparently they always do that at the clinic I go to, and will need a high dosage due to low amh. Not looking forward to the injections etc but it will be worth it if I get pregnant.  

Bye for now

Whirl


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Hi Whirl 
I had my last appointment at the hospital 2 weeks ago, and have been given the go ahead to begin treatment, so now were just waiting for our appointment. The hospital said it could be anywhere up to 18wks so I'm guessing the later part of this year.
xx


----------



## Evie6 (May 18, 2011)

Morning all 

It looks like it's going to be a lovely day. Hope you've all had a good weekend so far.  

Today I think we should just make the most of the sunshine, not worry too much about our diets (well - spend lots of weeklies anyway) and focus on the good things we already have in life. It's so easy to lose perspective and make the TTC journey the whole focus. I'm fed up of feeling a failure because I can't conceive. Today I have decided to focus on what I have got rather than what I haven't. I have a great family, a fab partner and friends who are simply the best. 

Tomorrow - well that will probably be anther story so I'll be ranting all over again. 
I think I must have got up in a weird mood today sorry. 

I'll tune in later when I'm feeling more sane

xx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Haha Evie6! Well done for your positive thinking   Unfortunately it's peeing down here but I'm not letting it get me down.

Whirl, as long as you focus on why you're injecting yourself you'll be absolutely fine, you may even miss it when it's time to stop!

Boomerang, you lucky thing, Mexico sounds amazing   relax and enjoy!

I'm in costa coffee with my skinny iced latte made with decaff and a lovely caramel shortcake  !! All being pointed


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Evie I am loving your positive attitude, the weather is beautiful here too, and it defiantly brightens me up. DH is doing the gardening bless him, and I'm just off for a swim and then BBQ later.

Baby I'm sending you lots positive thoughts for tomorrow, I hope it all goes well, keep us posted.

Much love and baby dust to everyone!xxx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Flipping lovely weather - have just spent the afternoon in the Garden scoffing BBQ and have now just gone 8 points over my 49 extra allowance....why oh why does good food and Alcohol have to be so lovely and taste even better in the sun??
Oh well - dust for tea!
Evie - is that Sunstroke or Alcohol talking?   
Boom - great news!
Irish - you must have given me your 1.5Lbs this week!
Baby - mmmmmmm shortbread!


----------



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

Great news Baby Sparkle ... EC tomorrow or Tuesday  Too exciting!!

I'm off to Barcelona on Tuesday to start preparation for our next go at DE IVF.

Although I'm on WW, don't keep close enough track of my points as I should do - I know I should write it down but just don't.  Going out Thursday night, haven't yet tried my dress - need to get it out and try it n.

Boomarang, it is such an exciting time, it will be here in next to no time.

Must dash BBQ chicken has just landed 

Have a lovely week xx


----------



## Evie6 (May 18, 2011)

Girly - it was alcohol AND sunstroke I think. No more is the positive attitude - today life is pants once again. (sorry Boomerang - I've got that Monday feeling and can't shake it off at the moment). A quick question - is it normal to get through 129 points in one weekend? I keep checking and double checking to see if it's a problem with my maths . I've eaten mushrooms and fruit all day today to punish myself. (and to try to get my weight down before the weigh in tomorrow.

Good Vibrations - how exciting for you. I shall have my fingers crossed. I'm hoping to go for DE IVF in Madrid in August. Hope all goes well tomorrow. For a healthy treat ( or not, depending on what you choose) I'dn recommend the restaurant (tapas bar there too) at Santa Catarina market in the Gothic Quarter. It's fab. mmmmmm

Baby - lots and lots of good luck with the EC - hope all went / goes well. Looking forward to hearing how you're doing.


Hi to everyone elso. Hope you're all losers (in the WW sense obviously ) and are ok

Evie

xx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Evie6, I could probably get thru 149 points!   But saying that, how are you tracking/calculating points etc? I sometimes get confused depending on what I'm using as a calculator therefore it's quite easy to over point. Sometimes the iphone works out points per 100g and you then have to adjust it accordingly which I sometimes miss because I'm me   

Good Vibrations, how exciting   Really good luck x

Afm, EC went well, 14 eggs which is double what I had last time! 10am phone call tomorrow to find out how they're doing then ET on wednesday  
Missed breakfast due to the sedation and my body cannot cope missing a meal   I even had 2 lunches to make up for it but I'm still starving now   

Hope everyone else is getting on ok xx


----------



## Evie6 (May 18, 2011)

Baby - I track points on line but probably overestimate on some days then underestimate on others.

Anyway - far more importantly - 14 eggs in FANTASTIC news   . That's a bumper harvest. Fingers crossed for the next few days (and the next 9 months after that hopefully ). Can't wait to hear your news. Look after yourself and nourish your body.

xx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks Evie6


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Wow baby 14 thats fantastic! Good luck for Wednesday. How are you feeling?xxx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi boomarang, thanks! I was shocked with that amount! Anyway true to form half have fertilised so I'll be having the transfer tomorrow afternoon as long as they behave overnight


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies, just wanted to say i lost four stone last year on weight watchers, i didnt exercise until end of the year. i was really really strict and then had a treat on weigh in night. i had to lose some to be entitlied for nhs cycle, then because of age it got postponed so i decided to lose more to make myself obsess about something else.
i couldnt use the online weight watchers, i had to have the incentive of going to meetings. it also really helped as my hubby did it with me for the first 6 months, he lost 2 stone although didnt really need to lose that much. 
i have put back on nearly stone since nov from not doing it and we have cycled since then with steroids etc so i know i can lose more again.
we just on 2ww now from fet so fingers crossed. just wanted to say it can be done, i would never of thought i could have done it but i proved everyone wrong.

good luck to all you ladies
kist x


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Do your girls mind if I join in? Getting my BMI under 30 for referral on the NHS.

xxx


----------



## Evie6 (May 18, 2011)

Hello hello
I've just popped in for a quick update

I'm feeling so pleased with myself - I managed to shed 3 and 1/4 pounds this week despite spending all my points. It's just the boost that I needed.

Hi beckha - you'll find lots and lots of support advice and laughs here. Good luck with your jiurney with us.

Hi birdey - gosh 4 stones lost is an inspiration to us all. Well done. I'm impressed.

Babysparkle - very best of luck tomorrow with your transfer. 7 fertilised is still a good place to be and I'll be crossing everything for you.    

Good luck to all and good night

Evie

xx


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Evie, well done on the 3 and 1/4 lbs! Thats fab, spesh if you having all your points.

I weigh in on a monday and doing a strict version of slimming world!

xxx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow well done Evie! That's brilliant  
Birdey well done on a 4 stone loss, that's amazing! Congrats on getting to your 2ww, I'll breathe a sigh of relief when this afternoon is over and I've got my cargo safely on board    are you carrying on as normal or resting? Hope you don't mind me asking, everyone thought I was crazy coming back to work the day after my EC and they think I'm even crazier coming back to work tomorrow after et today. Any opinions and thoughts gratefully received!
Beckha, good place to come for support, good luck with your weight loss and treatment 
How's everyone else?xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi babysparkle, hope it all goes well for you today. I rest up after et, I take 2 weeks holiday as my job is very stressful, long hours and on feet all day long. So after 6 cycles I've learnt to take it off and de stress. I know everyone is diff so I think u just gotta do what's best for u. I always need extra time when doing fresh cycle too as get ohss.
Good luck, let us know how u get on xx
Kirst x


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh no! Dilemma......my boss keeps saying I can take tomorrow off if I want to, I work as a nanny so depending on the mood my 'work' is in I can take it relatively easy, no need to lift either of them. It would mean I had thurs, fr, sa, su and mon off before back to work tue. Hmm decisions decisions. I'm going for acupuncture after et so I'll see what she suggests as well but I'm tempted to take your advice and rest up a bit. 
Thanks for the advice, really appreciate it xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Babysparkle I think if u can get it off work and it gives u a nice break do it - then u can relax relax relax xxx

Kirst x


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

When I finally get there Ithink I am going to take a week off after ET...

xxx


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Good luck for today baby, I hope all goes well! You must be so excited! As for going back to work I think it just depends on what your work involves; at least it will take your mind off things!

I am having a good week diet and exercise wise, I've stuck to it and have either been swimming, running or doing a class everyday, so at least I feel happy about that, but other than that this week is not going at all well. I got the news on Monday that yet again another of my friends is pregnant, I know it shouldn't bother me, and I feel awful for the way it makes me feel which then just makes me feel doubly worse! So I was feeling down about that and then ended up having an argument with dh last night over something as stupid as beans on toast! lol (he'd forgot to by the beans)................cut to me crying for 2 hours!!! 

It can only get better today!xxxx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Aw boomerang, bless you  I had to chuckle about the beans on toast   it is absolutely amazing the things we argue about when under stress! This week I've argued with DH about loo seats, pasta sauce, kitchen roll.......I needn't go on! 
If it makes you feel better your feelings about the pregnancy news are quite normal, I don't think I've come across anyone in our situations who feels fine about it. I feel like someone has slapped me and I know for a fact I'm not very good at hiding my reaction (I need to go to acting classes)!! Thankfully I haven't had anyone tell me face to face for a while, im either kindly forewarned by someone else or it's good old ******** (and they then get hidden) what a miserable cow I sound!!
As for tomorrow I've just booked the day off so I'll take it easy but still potter around to keep the blood pumping   thanks again for all your replies xxx


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Just noticed our BMI's are very similar baby sparkle. Are you self funding?

Ahhh boomerang we all have those days. Big hugs.

xxx


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Thanks guys you all help at these times so much!xxx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi beckha, I had 1 private cycle during our long nhs wait, but this is our nhs shot. The hospital I'm under have a bmi cutoff of 35 which I know is higher than some. I'm still trying to get it as low as I can though xxx


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

babysparkle said:


> Hi beckha, I had 1 private cycle during our long nhs wait, but this is our nhs shot. The hospital I'm under have a bmi cutoff of 35 which I know is higher than some. I'm still trying to get it as low as I can though xxx


Thanks for the reply.

Ahhh that's good. Which hospital are you at? I fancy doing egg sharing if my NHS ones dont work.

xxx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Beckha I had my private cycle at GCRM and nhs is Glasgow Royal Infirmary. Although the clinic was state of the art etc I've actually had a much better response with nhs and everything as gone much more according to plan, cannot fault them.
Got 2 top grade embryos on board now and 5 top grade ones in the deep freeze so the outcome so far has been 100 times better than the private tx.
I am glad I did the egg sharing though but I stated that I didn't want to find out the recipients results either way as that would have been a kick in the teeth I'd she got pregnant! Sorry but that's how I felt!
Hope that helps, any more questions fire away, keep me from obsessing about the 2ww


----------



## Whirl (May 22, 2011)

Hi

Just thought I'dpop on and say a quick hello.   My week is going ok so far but my periods due so will be reaching for the chocolate later in the week I'm sure!
Evie 6 and Birdey, that's great weightloss.  

Boomerang, hope you're starting to feel better.  Its horrible finding out people are pregnant.  For some reason I don't seem to mind once the babies are actually born, but finding out people are pregnant is horrible because whilst you ought to be happy for them its really hard to see past why it isn't happening to me!

Babysparkle thats great news about the embryo's, hope you manage to relax!

Whirl


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey girls, 2lb more off for me.

Only 1lb more and then it's just a stone to go! Feel so good!

xxx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Well done beckha that's great! You go after that stone


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Weigh in for me tomorrow.  Not expecting much as just have lacked motivation this week.  Off on hols on Wed 6th and seem to be already in 'holiday mode'!!  

Hope everyone else is doing better than me.

Dee


----------



## Evie6 (May 18, 2011)

Hi gang

Hope you're all doing well.

Babysparkle - how are you doing? I hope you're nicely relaxed with your feet up somewhere. Take it easy and take good care of yourself.

Boomerang - it's ever so hard dealing with pregnant friends and colleagues, and it's hard not to feel the odd one out all the time. I often feel really p'd off and have the odd good old cry every now and again. I don't always feel cheerful and am fed up of pretending otherwise.

Irish Dee - hope you've got some positive news from your weigh in? . If not, what the hell - life is too short to worry about the odd pound.

Well done beckha - I'm impressed.

As for me, I'm in a bit of a state of panic as I've just found out that my treatment starts very soon i.e. downregging tomorrow with a view to DE IVF at the end of July. When the clinic asked for my details I'd given them my 'anticipated' weight rather than my actual weight. Pants!!! No more using up all my weeklies.  . I need to shift some weight fast!!


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Evie6 that's so exciting!!! Tomorrow!!!!    I did have a chuckle at your anticipated weight as I'd have done the same thing, just keep thinking about that baby every time you want to eat   

I went to ww and had lost 1 pound of the 3 (!!) I'd put on last week so it's going back down slowly. That's me, quick on, slow off  

I have been relaxing and just pottering around to keep the blood circulating   I keep forgetting they're there and I'll suddenly remember and panic in case I've been over enthusiastic and squished them  

How's everyone else?xx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello lovelies,

Stayed the same, so really can't complain!!!  Enjoy the weekend everyone,

Dee


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Hey ladies - hope you don't mind me joining in.

I'm starting on the Cambridge Diet on Monday as I want to get as much off as fast as possible.  I'm hoping I can manage 4st in 12 weeks so I can start treatment again at the end of September.

I'm gutted as I did all this last year for treatment this year and just bit by bit, put it all back on again.   I need to find a way to deal with the emotional side of things without turning to food!


----------



## Michelle1799 (May 16, 2011)

Hi guys

Hope u are all doing well with ur healthy eating, I've been ok not great but ok. I bought ufc trainer for the xbox kinect today looking forward to that tomorrow morning and decided to start tracking my food on fitness pal hope to lose a stone in a month or so......hope lol

Well done to uz who had weight loss this week  

M x


----------



## Evie6 (May 18, 2011)

Hello all,

Well that's another nice weekend over with weather wise. I've been hopping on and off the scales all week and was gutted this morning to find I've gained 1.5 lbs since Thursday. Then again, my period is due to it must be down to that!!

I've decided not to stress to much about not reaching my 'anticipated' weight by the time I go for treatment (about 3 wks yikes!!!!) but will try and fob it off as a reaction to all the meds I'm about t start taking. That's not to say I won't be good in the meantime and stick to WW. Dare I say it, but now that I've got back in to it I'm actually enjoying it. I've also decided to supplement my diet with drinking lots of green tea. I'm enjoying that much much less!! 

Hope you've all been good

xx


----------



## Evie6 (May 18, 2011)

Baby - I forgot to say - what a fantastic tip you gave about the Velvet Crunch crisps - the bag is HUGE compared to WW bags and they're really tasty too. Thanks for the tip. 

Have you tried the Sweet potato and harissa dip from Sainsbury's. Its only a point or 2 for the whole pot and goes very well with the Velvet crunches


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Evie, I can gain about twice that before af is due! Easily done so don't worry, it's just our womanly bodies  
Hmm the dip sounds very nice, I was in sainsbury's yesterday and saw they did their own version of velvet crunch and lots of their healthy things had pro points on the back   WW pizza.........TINY!!!! WW crustless mediteranean quiche, gorgeous. Green tea, not so gorgeous is it?!! I found I couldn't leave the bag in too long or it was way too bitter but then I wondered if it was even doing me any good being so weak so I gave up and went back to peppermint tea and decaff coffee   
I have been very bad so far and it's only been 3 days since weigh in. I've been tracking it all and only have 29 weeklies left to last me to fri, going to need to  

xxx


----------



## Evie6 (May 18, 2011)

Baby - I've just worked out the propoints for the dip - it came out at 4 was is a bit of a shame as it only used to be around 2 for the whole pot on the old points. As for the green tea - it's less nasty if you have the lemon flavoured one. I'm going to try 3 cups a day and see gow I get on.

As for the weeklies - at least the weekend is out of the way and that's the most tempting time to spend them.  Chin up and be good


----------



## Whirl (May 22, 2011)

Hi Everyone

I've had a rubbish weekend foodwise - managed to get through chips, crisps, biscuits and too much pimms!  Nevermind, back to the weightloss today.

Evie 6 thats great news about the treatment  

Good luck for this week everyone!

Whirl


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Hi ladies

I hope everyone is well today.

It's official, I've now started on the Cambridge Diet.  I hope to lose 5 stone in total (it was 4 but I decided I may as well go for the whole lot rather than just enough to be in a healthy BMI).

I'm about to go for a swim.  I've been putting it off as I got quite sunburnt yesterday and my swimming costume sits right on the most burnt places - ouch!


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Evie just so you know, apparently green tea actually counteracts against folic acid and stops it from working, and also its quite high in caffeine. I used to drink it all the time before I found out, so now I have switched to peppermint tea.

Hope everyone had a good weekend.

Mine was eventful dh broke is big toe on Saturday and is now in plaster for 6 weeks! Bless him, so I've been playing nurse made all weekend!

Oh and I've decided to give ww a shot, and do it on-line, is anyone else doing it on-line?
xxxx


----------



## Evie6 (May 18, 2011)

Boomerang - thanks so much for the tip about the green tea!! It's a good enough reason not to carry on drinking the horrid stuff. I've switched to just WW on-line. When I signed up to join, the leader recognised me from before. To cut the story short I missed a few meetings because for one reason or another I couldn't make it. She suggested I just go for the on-line version, and to be honest its been fine so far (I know I'm only 2 weeks in to it but the motivation is there at the moment)

xx


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Well I'm on day 3 of WW online, and so far so good! I even went out for dinner last night and still stayed well within my points!
Spin class in the morning, and I'm saving all my extra points and then I can splurge a little at the weekend.
Hows everyone else doing?xxx


----------



## Evie6 (May 18, 2011)

I've put almost 2 lbs on this week . I've been good and stayed within my points, it's the dreaded time of the month so I'm hoping that will explain it. I'll be starting IVF meds any day now too, and if last time was anything to go by I'll be like a beached whale in no time at all. I'm hoping that if I track my points and eat plenty of free foods, mI should be able to stave off the weight gain. Watch this space!!

Hope you're all doing ok


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

On day 4 of the Cambridge Weight Plan (as it is now known) and so far have lost 2.5kg.  I'm pretty pleased with that but it is only my first week so I expect the loss will slow down a bit over the coming weeks.


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

hi guys i'm back! 

wow this is the right place to b, all about weight, weight and weight. 

i went to my first appointment yesterday with the doc at guys where i had my weight done. well the good news is my bmi is 30.3, funny how my height has gone down!! i swear i was 158 cm but im only 156cm. 
it was such a relief wen doc said its ok and we can go thru for ivf! hav to be very carefull now! have to stick on a diet! im currently doing the body for life diet and have managed to lose 2 stones in 12 week! the best thing about the diet is u hav a free day on sunday to eat everything u want!

jus waiting for an appointment at the acu now. 

gud luck to every1 with the weightloss aswell as treatments!


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I've not heard of Body for Life before.  I've just googled it and it looks really, really good.  I like the idea of lots of exercise.  How do you get hold of it in the UK?


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

hi
Its really a gud diet! Best part is u hav a free day to kill all ur cravings! I jus finishd 12 week challenge and hav lost 28 lbs. It really works! Yeah u got to do exercise!

Gud luk if u want to try it! Its not hard at all!

Take care


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey girls, I STS this week but it was my ov week and I was in terrible pain and took codine so that bloats me and retains water. Hoping for a good loss next week.

12lbs to go till my correct BMI!

xxx


----------



## Evie6 (May 18, 2011)

Hi all

Looks like some of you are doing well with your weight loss. Very well done Zainabr. You done brilliantly.

Mine is a bit of a go slow  . I've only managed 4.5 lbs in 3 weeks!!. How rubbish is that!! I'm putting it down to the meds in prep for treatment but it's still really annoying. Looks like I'll have to resort to exercise  .


----------



## Michelle1799 (May 16, 2011)

Hey guys,

I realised that I am still eating too much rubbish so decided to to a few days detox just to kick start my healthy eating again so lots of fruit, veg, fish, water and pepermint tea. Only on day 2 yesterday by 4pm I want to eat my own right arm   then tonight by 9pm all I could think about was toast and peanut butter with a huge cup of tea   but managed to stay away with a ryveta and jam   think by tomorow I might   some damage  

Hope you are all doing ok and managing to stay focussed  

M x


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Urgh week 1 on WW and...........3lb GAIN!!!! how exactly??I could have that on my own! lol
I've been eating so much fruit and veg, its coming out of my sodding ears!! lol
Oh well I must not give up, just need to try harder, booked on a spin class at 10:30am.
On a good note I have just received a letter from the hospital to go in for blood tests and scan etc, at least everythings moving.
Hows everyone else doing?xxxx


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm struggling and have STS this week, I have been really good, but have started exercising.

Hope it starts shifting again, so frustrating when I am so close!!

xxx


----------



## Cannuck (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello all... 
I am new to this site. It is reassuring to see I am not the only one struggling with weight. I always feel like I must be the only one! I had previously lost 5 stone in order to have ivf in leeds. I have had one cycle, but unfortunately I put on a stone and a half with treatment, and getting over a miscarriage. I have decided to move to Manchester Fertility Services for my next cycle for a few reasons.  I have my appt on Aug.12. So at the minute I am on the lipotrim diet , trying to get off as much weight as I can. I know every clinic is different, but I was wondering if anyone knows what the BMI regulations are at MFS?  Leeds was under 35, but I have read alot are under 30. 
Have a good weekend all!
Tanya xx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello lovelies,

Sorry I've been AWOL for the past few weeks.  Just had a lovely week away in Ibiza with my DH with half board.  I tried really, really hard to make all the right choices.  Light breakfast, kept away from lunches (to keep some points for alcohol in the evenings) and healthy dinners.  Was a bit difficult to keep away from the dessert counter but am really pleased with myself as I had my weight in today and I stayed the same!  Really happy with that, bearing in mind that I had 5 drinks each evening.

Hope everyone is doing well and losing a bit of weight.

Dee


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Dee thats fantastic to go away and not have a gain. Well done you! I hope you had a lovely time, and have come back nice and relaxed.

Cannuck I'm also having treatment in Manchester and I believe they ask for a Bmi of under 30 (but don't quote me on that). Congrats though on loosing all that weight before, it not easy but you've done it before I'm sure you'll be fine.

Much love to everyone, I hope you all enjoy the weekend, although I believe the weather will not be great.

I'm currently sat her with a nice chilled glass of wine watching re-runs of the Hills whilst DH is out on a boys night.
xxxx


----------



## Cannuck (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Boomerang.. I guess I will just have to try an lose as much weight as possible before my appt. If it is BMI under 30, I have more to lose than I thought!  
How have you found the MFS? Are you happy with everything? I am looking forward to getting started again. 

Has anyone else tried Lipotrim? If so how did you do?

Hope everyone is having a good weekend...I just wish the sun would come out! 

Tanya


----------



## shell4roy (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi all, 

I am currently waiting to start IVF at LWH but need to lose another 4lb. I am living on chicken, salad, veg & fruit but the last few lbs will just not go. I have lost 56lb so far but they won't start my treatment till I have list this 4lb. It is really depressing me now as no matter. What I do it just won't budge. Any ideas anyone plz? 

I am also doing Zumba.

Shell x


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

2lb off for me this week, 11lb to go.

Shell, I dunno what to suggest, we all get stuck sometimes, how often are you exercising, can you run? I would cut carbs out of your diet and try and eat mostly protein. Make sure you are drinking plenty of water as water rentention can easily equal a good couple of lbs.

Hope there are some ideas there to help you. Good luck!

xxx


----------



## twinter12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Can I join this board please.

Been trying to lose weight so that I can be referred for unexplained fertility.  Finally got there after a year and my BMI is down below 30 (29.3   ) which it needed to be for our area - West Sussex.  Have still been advised to stay at Weight Watchers and keep getting the weight down as it helps and dont wont me putting weight on between now and when the referral finally come through


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

twinter12 said:


> Can I join this board please.
> 
> Been trying to lose weight so that I can be referred for unexplained fertility. Finally got there after a year and my BMI is down below 30 (29.3  ) which it needed to be for our area - West Sussex. Have still been advised to stay at Weight Watchers and keep getting the weight down as it helps and dont wont me putting weight on between now and when the referral finally come through


I've heard if you go above 30 they will stop your treatment, your BMI needs to stay below 30 until they have stopped treating you.

I want to lose another 2st ontop of my BMI target, but hopefully I will be pregnant before I get there!

xxx


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi All

Just a quick one. I live in Norfolk and was told my BMI needed to be below 30 for treatment. When i went to do the consent forms at the hospital i was weighed and i think i was 29.8 which i was JUST under and they said i had only just made it. That was the ONLY time they weighed me. The nurse even said not to diet just to keep up  light exercise. 

I didnt go mad but ate a healthy diet instead of sticking to slimming world through the treatment

Natalie


----------



## Whirl (May 22, 2011)

hi everyone

Its just over a week until my next appointment and I have managed to lose 6 lbs and get my bmi down from 30 to 28.9 in 6 weeks, so I'm really pleased.   I have done it by powerwalking and by tweaking my diet rather than being strict.  Am going to keep going for as long as I can and eventually hoping to get my bmi down to 25.  

Shell hope you are having more luck this week losing that extra bit, the overall amount you have lost is amazing well done!  Its really frustrating that the last few pounds seem to take forever to go.

Whirl


----------



## Evie6 (May 18, 2011)

Hi girls

Hope you're having more success than me!! I'm finding it really hard to shift weight at the moment. I've just upped my meds in prep for DEIVF treatment in 2 weeks and they're playing havoc with my weight. I'm finding it so hard to shift it. I'm into my fourth week on WW but have only managed 5 lbs in total. It's really frustrating as I'm also staying within my points allowance. I'm walking but not doing much more as I've been having back trouble over the last few months too. 

Fed up!!!! - that's the only way to describe it. Whinge over - sorry girls. Well done to everyone else  

xx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Oh Evie I'm so sorry to hear you're struggling.  It's an absolute nightmare.

AFM - I've managed to lose 12lb so far.  I'm really pleased with that.  I've now lost the weight I put on during and after my last tx cycle.  Only another 62lb to go now!!!


----------



## Evie6 (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Mandy - I was having a bad day on my last post. I was coming down with a cold and feeling very sorry for myself. (Is it feed a cold, starve a fever' or the other way around? I can never remember)
I have decided not too fret too much with the weight thing - for today anyway - I'm still no where near the weight I was before the last treatment (I put on about 1 and a half stone in just over 2 months!!) but such is life!! I'm self funding, and have not been told by the clinic that I HAVE to loose weight so I'm going to try to relax a bit. I've got a scan to check my lining on Tuesday then fingers crossed it'll be all systems go for DE IVF sometime in the following 2 weeks. I've read on here that I need to be eating brazil nuts (I'm taking selenium tablets instead) and drinking lots of pineapple juice - but it's so high in WW  points . Either way - treatment rather than weight has to be my priority at the moment so no more   
Well done with your weight loss though - that's excellent. Keep going 

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all ok

xx


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

3lbs off this week ladies, my hard work is finally starting to take shape! woohoo
Hope everyone has had a good week!
Looks like were about to get a big thunder storm.xxx


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi all, hope you dont mind me contributing but i too have a high BMI, in fact its 38 so well over what it should be for my height. I really am struggling with the whole weight thing and just cant seem to get motivated. My parents have offered to pay for a personal trainer 3 times a week running up to tx in 5 weeks but i dont know what to do.
I dont want to balloon too much more and arent putting weight on which is good but i dont want to put my body through shock and jeopordise treatment. Its so difficult. I seem to lose 1/2 a stone and then lose focus and put it back on again. Just dont know whats wrong with me. I do eat good quality food and home make all our dinners and try and get to the gym once a week atleast (which is better than doing nothing). Its just so hard coz ordinarily i would say i am confident maybe a stone lighter than i am but its just not happening.

Ok moan over, thanks for listening!!!!


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Sarah sounds like your giving yourself a really hard time. What your already doing sounds great. Maybe try cutting portion down, that might help, but I know thats hard.xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi ladies, well we had another failed cycle june, i put on stone with that cycle and im gutted, i lost 4 stone last year. and now i feel horrid, im so down with the ivf and losses and now i need to shift weight again.
my hubby and me went straight back on ww after cycle, and i lost 6 pound first week and 1 and half last week, so im getting there agin, but feel so much pressure and so down that i just wanna eat eat eat.
also bought zumba dvd so been trying to do that but so tired not been following what they say 
sorry for moaning just feel so down, hope you ladies are doing well

kirst x


----------



## Evie6 (May 18, 2011)

Hi girls,

Hope everyone has had a good as can be expected weekend.
Well done on your weight loss Boomerang. You're doing really well. I'm full of admiration of anyone who can lose weight successfully .

Hi Sarah - I completely understand your frustration as I seem to have hit a wall with weight loss too - I wouldnt mind but I've only shifted about 6 pounds in almost 5 weeks.
My excuse?? - back on meds, lack of any significant exercise ( a few back probs at the moment but I do manage a decent walk most days) and the plain and simple fact I LOVE FOOD!!
Having said that, I'm fairly creative in the kitchen department and with the help of my trusty online WW recipes can usually manage to rustle up something tasty and low in points.
Why am I rambling on and on - the bottom line is don't give up hope and don't stop trying to lose weight. If your parents are offering to pay for you to have a personal trainer go for it. 
I doubt that exercise would have any negative effect in the run up to your treatment. Go for it and be positive  

Hi Birdey - it's ever so hard getting through the emotions of a failed treatment without the added issue of weight gain to deal with as well.
I empathise completely with your situation, so feel free to moan away. (I not only managed to eat lots of rubbish after my last failed treatment, but I also managed
to drink more wine that was good for me and also smoked lots of cigs in a very short pace of time - I gave up years ago but felt so sorry for myself decided to treat
myself to a relapse. Suffice it to say I've knocked those bad habits firmly on the head again!!). Don't be too hard on yourself, make sure you do something nice to treat yourself too.

Hi to everyone else out there.

xx


----------



## Whirl (May 22, 2011)

Hi everyone

Sarah - sorry to hear you're struggling.  Just to let you know that I have really struggled too and did get a personal trainer.  She put together a programme for me starting with power walking (I'm too unfit for running at the moment) and also looked at my diet and made small suggestions which have really helped.  I do the exercise 3 times a week and have been losing weight at about a pound a week, I know it doesn't sound like much but for me its a lot as I have always failed with only diet programmes.  however, you're right in that you don't want to put your body through shock and so need to find a trainer that you can explain what you're going through and they can tailer it.  I'm lucky in that my trainer is also a midwife and understands a bit.  She comes to see me every six weeks, and phones me once a week to offer support and motivation.  Also, reading your signature at the bottom of the page we sound in similar position as my amh is 7 and my husband has very low sperm count and motility.

Birdy really sorry to hear about your failed cycle, and I can totally empathise with you wanting to eat to get through it.  You have made a really good start with the weight loss.

I've got my appointment this week, been ok in general but went to a hen do on Saturday and had far to much to drink and ended the night with burger and chips - classy!

Hope everyone is well.

Whirl x


----------



## irish jo (May 3, 2010)

hi Ladies 

hope you dont mind me jumping in and joining you all 
ive been trying to loose weight for the past year and finally got my head gear for it and also got a good book its the rosemary conley's amazing inch loss plan and i have to say i have tried WW and uni slim along with the cabbage diet (yeuck and i like cabbage!!) also the Egg diet (phew smelly one that lol ) but so far so good with this diet i have lost 2 stone in 2.5 months i didnt do any of the excercises in the book but i do go to zumba classes twice a week and boy is that a work out, well the roller coaster is about to take off as im currently waiting for a donor with the institue marques in barcelona i have had 2 other attempts with a clinic in Madrid (FIV Center) and i have to say that the institute marques are a million times better the 2 previous times it failed the first time and MC after 3 weeks on the second attempt and i felt that i got no support from the clinic at all (i know they could not really do anything for me seen as i was in ireland and they were in Madrid but i think it was the attitude i got was the upsetting part so after a break for 3 years we are back and ready to face it again and fingers crossed thanks for reading this and sorry for prattleing on would love to catch up with some people to chat and share thanks ladies (oh and reading from the posts totally agree with men in uniforms lol)

cheers 
JO


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi ladies quick update, i shall be starting tx in 4 weeks and for some reason it has only just hit me that my bmi at 40 is ridiculous (i am a shorty so it bumps it up) so need a few tips for losing a few lbs before tx as i hear tx puts weight on you and i dont think my poor little ticker could cope with too much!!! Its so hard coz do i wait and try to lose the weight, need to lose 4 stone or do i carry on coz we really are desperate to have a family. Was feeling positive aboit things but feel we have got too far to cancel anything. I am spending a lot of money on tx and a month ago would have said that i havent got the headspace to worry about my weight but in reality i am worried. I want to lose 6lbs before tx. I think this is realistic and need to stop using excuse of havent got time coz im sure i can get up earlier to do something.

Sorry rant over but well done to all you ladies who have acheived weightlosses thats brill


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Sarah1712 said:


> Hi ladies quick update, i shall be starting tx in 4 weeks and for some reason it has only just hit me that my bmi at 40 is ridiculous (i am a shorty so it bumps it up) so need a few tips for losing a few lbs before tx as i hear tx puts weight on you and i dont think my poor little ticker could cope with too much!!! Its so hard coz do i wait and try to lose the weight, need to lose 4 stone or do i carry on coz we really are desperate to have a family. Was feeling positive aboit things but feel we have got too far to cancel anything. I am spending a lot of money on tx and a month ago would have said that i havent got the headspace to worry about my weight but in reality i am worried. I want to lose 6lbs before tx. I think this is realistic and need to stop using excuse of havent got time coz im sure i can get up earlier to do something.
> 
> Sorry rant over but well done to all you ladies who have acheived weightlosses thats brill


Sarah, I would highly recommend the Cambridge Diet for quick weight loss.... BUT ask your IF consultant first as losing weight quickly can sometimes be as bad as not losing any. Cambridge Diet is like Lighter Life so it's about shakes and soups etc. You definitely need to have a real focus on your goal to stick to it (and what better goal than being healthy for a baby?!) but it does work.

I'm going ahead with it anyway as I also need to lose 4st - but I have 4 months to do it in and I'm hoping to lose a bit more if at all possible. It will take me down to a BMI of around 22.

Whirl - I completely agree with you re: a personal trainer. It's really motivating and definitely gets you into the gym even if you don't want to go (and you ALWAYS end up feeling better for going in the end).

AFM - I've now lost a stone, so I'm quite happy. As I say, only another 4 to go!?!


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Evie6 said:


> Thanks Mandy - I was having a bad day on my last post. I was coming down with a cold and feeling very sorry for myself. (Is it feed a cold, starve a fever' or the other way around? I can never remember)
> I have decided not too fret too much with the weight thing - for today anyway - I'm still no where near the weight I was before the last treatment (I put on about 1 and a half stone in just over 2 months!!) but such is life!! I'm self funding, and have not been told by the clinic that I HAVE to loose weight so I'm going to try to relax a bit. I've got a scan to check my lining on Tuesday then fingers crossed it'll be all systems go for DE IVF sometime in the following 2 weeks. I've read on here that I need to be eating brazil nuts (I'm taking selenium tablets instead) and drinking lots of pineapple juice - but it's so high in WW points . Either way - treatment rather than weight has to be my priority at the moment so no more
> Well done with your weight loss though - that's excellent. Keep going
> 
> ...


Hi Evie - I hope you're feeling much, much better now. 

I didn't think it was that important to lose weight either nor have I been told that I have to lose weight - I just want to as I want to feel healthy (also, from a purely aesthetic viewpoint, when I was sitting in the waiting room at the ARGC I was DEFINITELY the biggest person there, and there were literally hundreds of ladies - and I hated the feeling). I also don't want the doctors to be able to pin any blame on me for the treatment not working, also I'm not entirely sure that the weight didn't contribute to the negative cycles, so I want to remove the issue so I don't beat myself up about it.

Hope your scan went well and it's all systems go for you - and yep, brazil nuts are good - about 5 a day. xxx


----------



## twinter12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Got weight watchers weigh-in tonight.  Been really good during the week but the weekends are always a problem and weather so good.   I lose this week.

Referral still not come through yet so presume at least another 4 weeks before that dates is agreed upon so at least gives me time to lose some more weight.


----------



## shell4roy (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi all,

sorry not been on recently but i have been concentrating on being good with dieting. It worked tho as I have lost the weight & am now booked in for needle appointment on 9th Sept unless when I phone them on 12th Aug they have had a cancellation so I will be able to start the following week. So excited now apart from the hospital telling me they would like me to lose a further 7lb. Here's hoping by xmas I will be pregnant.       

Good luck to all.

Shell x


----------



## Katlj (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Ladies,  just been going through the thread, i am about to start the second round and have been working hard on loosing the weight.  the best thing is to do nothing too drastic, food supplements that sort of thing.  Eat a healthy balanced diet, lots of fruit and veg to fill yourself up - Weight Watchers has  really helped me keeping a track on what i eat and also with keeping an eye on portion sizes.  I have also been avoiding alcohol (in addition to helping with the weight it has helped me feel a lot more alert and rested!).
Also a bit of exercise has been helping - anything that gets you moving more than you do at the moment.
3lbs to go to a stone!!! so determined to get this weight down before we start again.  
WW have a great online service if you cant get to the meetings and there is an app for it if you have a smart phone
good luck


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I think eating healthily and exercising is the ultimate goal but I have a lot of weight to lose (5st) and I don't have the time to lose it gradually.  I have really low AMH which is getting lower by the minute.  I'm also getting older and it looks like I'm heading into POF so I have to shed the weight quickly and cycle again before it's too late to use my own eggs.

Once I'm at my goal weight, I'll be doing WW as I know it's a really healthy programme but unfortunately because of my thyroid problems, WW does not help me lose weight it only helps me maintain it.

I definitely wouldn't recommend quick weight loss for IF issues if people have the time to lose weight more gradually.


----------



## Evie6 (May 18, 2011)

Hello girls

sorry I've not been on here for a while - I've not managed to loose anything to be particularly proud about (2 lbs!!) but I have been eating healthily and am feeling more positive. I'm also off to Madrid for treatment on Sunday so intend to stuff myself silly (ish!!!) with tapas whilst I'm there.

Bestest of luck to everyone  

xx


----------



## shell4roy (Jul 1, 2010)

Evie  2lb off is 2lb less to lose so you are going in the right direction.  

Shell x


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

hi guys,
Hope all are well!
Weight issue is never ending story! For quik weight loss I would recomend low or no carb diet! Abit like the atkins!I'm also tryin to lose weight for ivf! I'v got an appointment for 12 september so hopefully my weight shudnt b a problem! The only downside of high protien diet is as quik as u lose weight if u dnt b careful the quiker u wil gain it! Unfortunatly I'v been really naughty the last 3 weeks and hav gained 11 lbs  

Hoping to start again tomorro! 

Gud luk to all

Take care


----------



## Mojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Zainabr.
I know exactly how you feel. I've put on 6lbs this week just because I've had a viral infection so haven't been able to exercise and been comfort eating!


----------



## Whirl (May 22, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Sorry I've not posted for a while.  Well, I haven't lost anymore weight as I had a bad few weeks around the time of my appointment.  Anyway, the good news is that I am going to be starting icsi in a few weeks, which is great but a bit of a shock as we weren't expecting it to happen so quickly (we're nhs)  

The bad news is I need to try and lose a bit more in the meantime, so I'm back on the powerwalking!

Hope everyone is doing well.  Mojo I can completely identify with the comfort eating!!

Good luck

whirl


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Hope everyone is doing well.

Whirl - fantastic news on starting your next cycle!  I'm totally jealous.  I should have been going again this month but I've now got a load of things that need to be done before starting tx again including ABs for the Hidden C.  I'm also on the waiting list for LIT and I'll have to do a course of Humira too.  Ho hum.

Mojo -  re: the 6lb - hopefully it's just water retention and will drop off straight away.

Zainabr -  I'm sure a lot of that 11lb will be fluid retention too.  I find that if you lose weight quickly, there's no reason that it should go back on if you eat healthily and exercise after losing it.  If you do nothing and go back to your old habits, then yep, it will definitely go back on.

Evie - I hope you're enjoying Spain! (well, as much as possible given your reason for being there and what you're going through while you're there!!!). 

AFM, I've now lost 16lb in total, so only another 58lbs to go!!!


----------



## twinter12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Should have weigh-in tonight but going to football instead - will try to get to another class tomorrow lunchtime as I think I have done OK this week and nice to see those results.


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Hi guys,hope every 1s gud!

Thanx mandypandy I really hope it is water weight and drops off quikly!  I agree wid u if I was to watch my diet and exercise I wudnt gain! But I'm being abit too laid bak!

Mojo I wudnt worry too much 6lbs will go quik! We all need comfort food once in a while! 

Whirl I can totaly feel ur pain as I also need to lose weight before my appointment in sept but dnt stress I'm sure u'll b fine! Hopefully the weight will go!

Gud luk to all


----------



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies

How are you all doing?

I've been hiding under the crisp packets and chocolate wrappers, gurgling heaps of beer!   Back on the wagon and getting on top of it again!

How are you all doing??

xx


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Hi guys,

How u all doin? Its gettin very quiet in here!!


----------



## twinter12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lost 2 this week which was good.  Got appointment on Wednesday so hope they are ok with my weight


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

At this mornings weigh in my BMI stood at 25! woohoo!! Now I just need to keep it there, which is not going to be easy considering I'm just about to go on a 2 week all inclusive holiday!

I must try to be good.

Hope everyones well.xxxxxxx


----------



## twinter12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Boomarange enjoy


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Boomarang that's great with bmi, enjoy holiday xxx
Kirst x


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Hi guys,

Boomarang well done wid bmi. Enjoy ur holiday!

Twinter12 well done wid the weight loss and gud luk wid ur appointment hope all goes well!

My appointment is cumin closer and closer and weight loss is no wer in sight! Still got 11 lbs to go!

Gud luk to every1 else!

Take care


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Blimey - I've been out for a while, but here you are all still!

Boom - liking your new BMI

Wish I was still being good, as have had several weeks of scoffing and undone a lot of my good work!  Now on my 2WW after having FET on Monday and feeling like a right porker  

Good luck girlies!


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Good to see everyone is still cracking on.  Well done ladies. 

GHW - good luck with your 2ww         

Boomerang - brilliant result on your new BMI!!!  I hope you've given yourself a well deserved pat on the back and are relaxing on your holiday.

Zainabr - you can do it!  It's only 11lb - you can definitely do that in 3-4 weeks.  When's your appointment?

AFM, I'm not too bad, currently working on clearing my C - the AB's unfortunately slow weight loss right down (sometimes they actually make you put on weight but as I'm eating so little, it's just slowed the loss, not reversed it), so I'm only losing about 2-3lb a week.  I only have another 8 days on the AB's though and things should start picking up.  Also AF is due today or tomorrow so hopefully next week I'll have a big loss.  

So far I've lost 26lb and my BMI is now 30.5.  I want to get it down to 22.5 by November, so I have my work cut out for me!

Things re: treatment should be moving along too.  I have my first LIT next week which is a bit scary but it does mean from then, I'll only have 12 weeks to lose another 59lb (I moved the goalposts as I decided I wanted to lose a bit more).  I do like a challenge.


----------



## Tishtashtwoteeth (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi,

New to this thread. I have already lost 34lbs and BMI currently at 32 and needs to be below 30. I am really struggling now to shift that last 21lbs. Its so frustrating  ! At the minute I am simply calorie counting and trying to be more active. What have others been doing. When I have lost weight in the past I have used my one meal a day diet, which works really well, but I wanted to do it sensibly this time so that I keep it off. Any advice would be gratefully received!

Tasha


----------



## hobbitt (Aug 21, 2010)

I managed to loose 3 stone in 8 months while trying to slim down to get on the NHS waiting list to get an NHS funded cycle.  I spent a year trying to get a stone off and then joined Slimming World and then lost another 3 in 8 months.  They encourage eating healthily and the food you cook is really yummy too.  Its a lifestyle change so it reduces the cravings to have binges on the rubbish which piles the pounds on.  When you are waiting to do IVF don't try and put too much pressure on yourself as its hard enough doing IVF without trying to starve yourself as well!

I would recommend going to Slimming World, you never have to starve.  I actually had to start eating more to loose weight as I wasn't eating enough, hence why it took a year to loose a stone, so everything I was eating was going straight to my hips as my body was in starvation mode.  It also helps to keep you focussed on something else as when you are TTC it takes over your life, so having a positive attitude to loosing weight at a sustainable and healthy rate.

Good luck guys

Hobbitt xx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Hi Tish - I find the only way that I can ever get any weight off is to attend a class. I need the weekly motivation.  Any time I've tried alone to loose weight, I've given up very quickly.  I was attending WW before the Summer Holidays and was getting towards my goal, but I've not been for weeks and probably put most of that back on.  If this cycle fails - I need to get right back to it and shift some weight.
Good luck and well done with the weight you have lost so far.


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Hope everyone is still doing well.

I've lost another 2lb this week (bit disappointed but I guess that's life).  I've now lost a total of 28lb with 57 still to go.  BMI is now 30.2.


----------



## Tishtashtwoteeth (Aug 24, 2011)

Have delayed my appointment until December, need to lose just over a stone to qualify, so should be able to do by then! Also attending an open evening for adoption in sept - so I can spend between now and dec deciding if I really want to pursue IVF. If I do do ivf it will only ever be one cycle. Does anyone know how long it normally takes between qualifying for funding abd starting ivf?


----------



## hobbitt (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi Tish

Between qualifying for funding and getting the treatment really depends on the waiting lists in your area.  For me I was put on the waiting list in August last year but didn't start a treatment until April this year.

Good luck

Hobbitt x


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

hi guys,

hows every1 doin?

hope weight loss is goin well 4 every1

i jus checked my bmi its 30.71 so i hav 6 days to get it down too 30. 
hope i do   

gud luk to all   

take care


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Hiya!

I'm still here.  Still trying to get the weight off.  I've now lost 31lb and my BMI is now below 30 - which is awesome, but I want to get it down to 22 before I start treatment at the end of November.  I don't think I'll quite make it there but as long as it's below 25, I'll be happy enough.  

I'm sure you'll be able to make it to 30 - just make sure you eat really carefully and do some exercise and you should be there.  Fingers crossed for you. xxx


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Well done 4 gettin it under 30! Wow amazing stuff! U lost 31 lb!

I'v got 6 lbs to go! I'm on low carb diet wid treadmil twice a day! Hope it works!


----------



## Tishtashtwoteeth (Aug 24, 2011)

I started the Dukan diet yesterday, so will let you all know how it goes! Anyone else tried it?


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Hiya 
Just checking in, I've managed to get my BMI down to 24 now which I'm thrilled about. We leave for Mexico though this Saturday though so I wonder what it will be when we get back!  

Hope everyone else is well.xx


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Hi guys,

Boomerang wow welldone and congrats 4 gettin ur bmi down to 24!
R u on any special diet? How r u managing to lose weight?

Tishtashtwoteeth sorry I havnt heard of dat diet b4 will google it up! How u gettin on?


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Weight watchers online and exercise, it been hard but hopefully it will be worth it!xx


----------



## Tishtashtwoteeth (Aug 24, 2011)

Day 5 of Dukan and list 5 llbs so far! It is a very strict diet, but I quite like that strictness, as it is very clear what you can and cannot eat. Im not missing carbs that much, which is odd as I am a pasta fiend! Nit sure how I will feel after a few more weeks of this, but so far have nothing bad to say! Though restictivd it is very easy to follow and so far very effective. I have lost 5 llbs after being on a diet for 18 months so that's quite a good rate, those just starting after not being on s diet will lose much more.


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi sorry hope i can join you, i have just had a negative result from an FET and am due to start a fresh ivf cycle in approx 5-6 weeks, but my bmi is approx 35!!!!!! I basically ate my way through the last 6 weeks   tishtashtwoteeth (love the name   ) i have also started the Dukan diet today as desperately need to shift about 2 stone before my appointment.  I decided to do this diet because i also need to be really strict with myself. Good luck and here's hoping it works for us  x


----------



## Tishtashtwoteeth (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that - I can pony imagine how upsetting that is as yet to go through any IVF. Your doing the right thing, focus on your weight loss as a positive step forward. The Dukan diet will work, but it is bloody boring! Good luck


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

hi guys

hows every1?

so finally the day of weighing came so surprised and relieved wen i saw 29.4   
cnt believe i finally got it below 30

hav to thank low carb diet for it

im starting ivf as soon as i cum on my period which shud be any day now. 
hav to thank everybody here for their support and advice   as i truly believe i cudnt hav done it alone

  it works for everybody

still need to get it down to under 25. 

gud luk to the rest


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

zainabr Well done excellent news xxx


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Thanx sweety! Xxx hope alls well wid u


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

dukan diet not going well been off work with a migraine and had to stop the diet so having to change what i eat again


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Hi guys,
Hope ur all gud!
Jus wantd to kno how the dukan dieters are goin?


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey girls. 

I have got my BMI from 37 to 27, lost 56lbs (4st) and gone from a size 12 from a 22!

xxx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Well done Beckha!

I've now lost 45lb (just over 3st) and should be down at least another stone by the time treatment starts on 19th November.  My BMI is currently 27.5, so I'm getting closer but don't think I'll quite make it to 25 before treatment starts.


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

I hear you, I want my BMI to be 25 by my next appointment at the end of November. I need to lose another stone, and then maybe another one ontop of that.

I have just been diagnosed with PCOS ontop of my tubal issues. I am hoping they dont make us keep TTC for longer with clomid and just let us do IVF. 

xxx


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Omg!! 4 stone!! Well done!! How did u lose dis much weight?? Giv me sum tips??


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

4.5 stone now!

I was doing slimming world, then I started doing it at home and cut right down on carbs.

I am now doing Dukan and not eating any carbs at all. Google Dukan, I lost 7lb in the first week! It's fab and you can eat quite a lot too!

x


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

beckha said:


> 4.5 stone now!
> 
> I was doing slimming world, then I started doing it at home and cut right down on carbs.
> 
> ...


Well done you!

I've had to stop dieting now as I'm starting treatment again within the next few days. If tx doesn't work, then I'll crack on and lose the rest of the weight (another 28lb) after that - but if it does work, I'll be working on maintaining the weight I am now (which is the same as it was last time I posted). 

Best of luck with the Dukan - I've heard it's pretty intense!

xxx


----------

